# Projekt 60 - werde Teil der Vergangenheit



## niceday (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo WoW-Freunde,

wir von Projekt 60, suchen noch Mitspieler die mit uns die alte Welt unsicher machen. Nein es handelt sich NICHT um eine Gilde, sondern um ein Projekt auf einem offiziellen EU Server! Wir wollen die 60er Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen und unser eigenes "Volk" gründen, um verschiedene 60er Sachen zu machen. Ob PVP oder PVE, wir wollen alles wie damals.

Das wird nicht nur spannend wegen den Skillungen, sondern auch wegen den alten Klassenverteilungen.

Mehr Informationen findet ihr hier: http://projekt60.f4k3.de


Würde mich freuen euch bei uns zu begrüßen!

Gruß


----------



## Hiliboy (3. Mai 2009)

Hm..netter Versuch...ich bin nicht misstrauisch aber ich tippe hierbei wirklich auf Keylogger


----------



## Bobbysir (3. Mai 2009)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> Hm..netter Versuch...ich bin nicht misstrauisch aber ich tippe hierbei wirklich auf Keylogger




das ist ein normales forum.


----------



## Hiliboy (3. Mai 2009)

Hm...
So kann man sich irren^^


----------



## Moktor85 (3. Mai 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist die Idee ja ganz nett, ich frage mich nur wie es mit Erreichen der 60. Stufe weitergehen soll?!

Erstma Instanzen machen für das alte Equip, dann Raids und irgendwann ist man dann lvl 68-70 weil die Mobs ja weiterhin exp geben?


----------



## Nexit (3. Mai 2009)

Moktor85 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist die Idee ja ganz nett, ich frage mich nur wie es mit Erreichen der 60. Stufe weitergehen soll?!
> 
> Erstma Instanzen machen für das alte Equip, dann Raids und irgendwann ist man dann lvl 68-70 weil die Mobs ja weiterhin exp geben?




Du kennt dich mit wow nicht aus oder?

Classic - level 1-60 
bc        - level 60-70
wotlk   - level 70-80

ohne die bc erweiterung kannste nicht in der neuen welt und kriegst auch keine exp mehr


----------



## kingkryzon (3. Mai 2009)

Nexit schrieb:


> Du kennt dich mit wow nicht aus oder?
> 
> Classic - level 1-60
> bc        - level 60-70
> ...


thats the point aber fast jeder hat wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also neu kaufen und neu anfangen^^
mein freund hat n 60ger warri mit sulfuras in der main und thunderfury in der offhand
alles verwöhnte rotznasen die durchgezogen werden^^


----------



## GreenIsaac (3. Mai 2009)

Nexit schrieb:


> Du kennt dich mit wow nicht aus oder?
> 
> Classic - level 1-60
> bc        - level 60-70
> ...



Ich glaube er kennt sich sehr wohl mit WoW aus, nur so viel dazu.
Ihr setzt also einen Nicht BC Accoutn voraus, wie ich das sehe...

Wird alles sehr schwer umzusetzen sein nehme ich an und wenn man jetzt noch mal den alten Content macht... es ist einfach nicht mehr das selbe und der Funfaktor wird in meinen Augen auch nie wieder erreicht werden wie es damals der Fall war.

Trotzdem mal viel Glück bei der Sache!


----------



## Nexit (3. Mai 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> thats the point aber fast jeder hat wotlk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Neuen Account aufmachen Classic drauf..

Den wen du nen 60ger char hast auf dem account transen...nur die Account angaben müssen überein stimmen und alle daten besitzen..

den kannste den 60ger char auf dem neuen acc transen...schickste den 60ger noch 1k gold und ab gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (3. Mai 2009)

Find ich eine sehr schöne Idee, hab zwar die alten Zeiten nicht mit erlebt, hätte es aber sehr gerne mitbekommen, gerade die alten instanzen hatten noch richtig Style.
Is aber irgendwie schade um das AQ event (das ich nur durch Videos kenne -.- ...) weil das ja sehr wahrscheinlich schon erledigt sein wird.


----------



## Moktor85 (3. Mai 2009)

Nexit schrieb:


> Du kennt dich mit wow nicht aus oder?
> 
> Classic - level 1-60
> bc        - level 60-70
> ...



Hab da oben wohl überlesen das man einen neuen Account machen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Danke für die Level-Angaben pro Add-On oh weiser Nexit, wusste ich noch nicht -.- ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: In deren Forum steht das mitm Classic Acc


----------



## Shelong (3. Mai 2009)

Naja... problem ist halt wenn du deinen Account einmal auf BC geupgraded hast kriegst du halt weiter EP,... da hat er nicht unrecht. Ob man wieder Downgraden kann weiß ich nicht, aber ich möchste fast behaupten, dass kaum ein WoftLK wird seinen Account 2 mal downgraden wollen und damit 80 oder gar 90€ inen Sand setzen. 

Mich persönlich würd es auch mal reizen Classic zu zocken, da ich erst 60 wurde als BC gerade raus war mit meinem ersten Char, aber wie sollte ich es realisieren über Wochen in denen man laut dem Forum aktiv spielen soll nicht 61 zu werden?
Und selbst wenn möglich downgraden: No Way!

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die leute von projekt 60 auf einen minder bevölkerten Server ziehen wollen, damit sie unter sich sind... aber was ist mit den Leuten, die vorher schon da waren und die, die noch kommen außerhalb von P60?

Würd es einen server geben, auf dem man von vorneherein nur Classic spielen kann, würde ich mir dort sofort einen Char auf dem Server hochspielen... aber sonne halbe Sache... hmm... nene lieber net...

Trotzdem wünsche ich allen Leuten bei Projekt 60 viel Spass und möge die Idee möglichst lange so klappen :-)


----------



## Gast20180212 (3. Mai 2009)

eigenes Volk o.O?


----------



## Gulwar (3. Mai 2009)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> Hm...
> So kann man sich irren^^



Ob man sich geirrt hat kann man ja nur herausfinden indem man auf den Link klickt, und da kann es zu spät sein. Ich verstehe dein Mißtrauen und würde nie auf einen so merkwürdigen Link klicken.
Und auch in einem "normalen" Forum lauern endlose gefahren.

Zum Thema.

Ein neues Spiel kaufen und installieren wird dir das alte Feeling nicht zurückbringen. Die Änderunghen an den Skills, berrufen und Instanzen sind so zahlreich und tiefgreifend, das es NIE wieder dasselbe sein wird. Ein 16 Stunden Alterac? Legende. 5 Stunde Flagge suchen in Warsong? Längst vorbei. 15 Mann in UBRS? Geht lang schon nicht mehr. Usw, usw.
Du kannst höchstens noch einen Hauch erhaschen dessen was am Anfang war. PvP vor Tarrens Mühle z.Bsp. Wo gibts denn sowas heute noch?
Falls es dieses Projekt gibt - viel Spaß. Aber erwartet euch nicht zuviel. Was vergangen ist, bleibt vergangen


----------



## youngceaser (3. Mai 2009)

tolle idee aber 60er pvp könnt ihr so gut wie knicken dk´s sind viel zu overpowered da denen ihr startequip schon über dem t3 und die waffen sogar über den legenndarys liegen. Da sich die ganzen skills erst auf 80 richtig einbalancen werden die inis nicht so knackig wie früher sein


----------



## DonHeid (3. Mai 2009)

Nexit schrieb:


> Neuen Account aufmachen Classic drauf..
> 
> Den wen du nen 60ger char hast auf dem account transen...nur die Account angaben müssen überein stimmen und alle daten besitzen..
> 
> ...



Falsch, wenn der Char in einem WOTLK Acc besteht, kannst du diesen nicht auf einen Classic Acc transen.
Habs selber schon mal versucht.


----------



## Anburak-G (3. Mai 2009)

Naxx hat die Pestländer dann trotzdem verlassen, T3 wirds also dann leider nicht mehr geben!


----------



## Gorotto (3. Mai 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> tolle idee aber 60er pvp könnt ihr so gut wie knicken dk´s sind viel zu overpowered da denen ihr startequip schon über dem t3 und die waffen sogar über den legenndarys liegen. Da sich die ganzen skills erst auf 80 richtig einbalancen werden die inis nicht so knackig wie früher sein



ehm hast du dir T3 mal angeguckt? oder wieviel Schaden z.B. Sulfuras macht? schätzungsweise nicht sonst hätte es deinen Post gar nicht erst gegeben.
DK Startequip ist nicht Schlecht aber eher T1-T2 Stand und die Waffe ist auch Durchschnitt evtl. für ne Blaue 2-3 dps zu viel aber ansonsten ok.

Zum Thema noch: Find das Projekt nicht verkehrt obwohl ich wie andere hier auch bezweifel das es lange übersteht gründe siehe bisherige Posts und bestimmt noch folgende.

Trotzdem viel Spaß bei der Geschichte


----------



## Broesl (3. Mai 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> tolle idee aber 60er pvp könnt ihr so gut wie knicken dk´s sind viel zu overpowered da denen ihr startequip schon über dem t3 und die waffen sogar über den legenndarys liegen. Da sich die ganzen skills erst auf 80 richtig einbalancen werden die inis nicht so knackig wie früher sein






Gorotto schrieb:


> ehm hast du dir T3 mal angeguckt? oder wieviel Schaden z.B. Sulfuras macht? schätzungsweise nicht sonst hätte es deinen Post gar nicht erst gegeben.
> DK Startequip ist nicht Schlecht aber eher T1-T2 Stand und die Waffe ist auch Durchschnitt evtl. für ne Blaue 2-3 dps zu viel aber ansonsten ok.
> 
> Zum Thema noch: Find das Projekt nicht verkehrt obwohl ich wie andere hier auch bezweifel das es lange übersteht gründe siehe bisherige Posts und bestimmt noch folgende.
> ...



Schonmal überlegt, dass es keine Dks gibt ohne Wotlk ? Da is dann nur wieder das Problem auf nem Server mit anderen nicht P60 Spielern zu zocken denn die können euch jederzeit ins PvP mit Dks reinpfuschen, aber ok, ein paar werden zu verkraften sein.



Mfg Broesl


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Mai 2009)

es wird trotzdem nicht so wie es mal war. die neuen skillbäume und fertigkeiten machen auch die 60er raids zu freeloot


----------



## Seryma (3. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> es wird trotzdem nicht so wie es mal war. die neuen skillbäume und fertigkeiten machen auch die 60er raids zu freeloot



Wow, da hat wohl jemand erst mit BC oder gar WotLk angefangen... man könnte es meinen ja, wir haben neulich AQ 40 mit 10 80ern versucht und sind bei den Twins gewipet, auch BWL geht nicht mit 40 80ern, wenn sich keiner an die Taktik hält...

Nefarian z. B. kannst auch vergessen, wenn nicht wenigstens der Tank den Umhang anhat, der gegen die schwarze Flamme immun macht...

Finde es eine wirklich gute Idee, kann aber leider nicht mitmachen, da ich mir einen 2ten Account nicht leisten kann!

Trotzdem viel Glück dabei, wird schon was draus werden, macht auf jedenfall mal nen Bericht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Seishiro (3. Mai 2009)

was ich jedoch nicht verstehe, es gibt einige 60er-Projekte (bsp. Enjoy the Past auf Kiljaeden), aber immer wieder entstehen (und vergehen wieder) neue...


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (3. Mai 2009)

Boah ich hätte echt wirklich bock auf Classis 60er PvP mit meinem Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MS instant alle tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Mai 2009)

"http://projekt60.f4k3.de" bin ich der einzige dem das f4k3-fake auffällt?

(wenn man einfach kurz auf den link klick kann ja doch eig nichts passiern oder^^?)


----------



## JackLamon (3. Mai 2009)

So interessant ich dieses "Experiment" auch finde; es lässt sich leider nicht (oder nur sehr schwer) auf Dauer durchhalten. Weil irgendwann wird den Leuten die Lust vergehn, immer nur Scholo/Strat bzw. MC/BWL zu gehn, wenn sie vorher schon mal von der "Verbotenen Frucht" des/der Addons genascht haben.

Besser wäre es wohl auf einem (psst) P-Server durchzuhalten, den man auch noch so aufsetzen könnt, dass man ihn höchstens bis zum Patch 1.12 "hochpatcht" und so auch noch die alten Skills und Rüstungssets hätte.

P.S.

Wer da sowas am Start hat, könnt ja mal ganz unverbindlich...  PM und so. ^^


----------



## Deadwool (3. Mai 2009)

Ich vermute mal dass einiges anders ist als damals, auch wenn man BC und WotLK nicht installiert. Sämtliche Änderungen am Interface, an den Klassen, an der Spielwelt soweit sie Level 1-60 betreffen werden auf dem neuesten Stand sein. All die alten Namen (Stranglethorn, Ironforge etc), all die Ruf und Zugangsquests die früher notwendig waren um eine Ini zu schaffen (zB Runen löschen in MC mit Wasser von den Hydraxianern) oder gar erst zu betreten werden nicht zurückkehren. Hat Blizzard ja alles entfernt vor kurzem.


----------



## JackLamon (3. Mai 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> "http://projekt60.f4k3.de" bin ich der einzige dem das f4k3-fake auffällt?
> 
> (wenn man einfach kurz auf den link klick kann ja doch eig nichts passiern oder^^?)




Oh mein Gott!  KEYLOGGER!!  Oder noch schlimmer: SCHWEINEGRIPPE!!

Mal ehrlich:  Opera und ne vernünftige(s) Firewall/Antivirenprog und ich klick dir (fast) jeden Link an, weil ich mich trotzdem sicher fühl, dass nix passiert.

Firefox und IE User tun mir halt leid.


----------



## Valinbor (3. Mai 2009)

ZITAT(Goim der einzig wahre @ 3.05.2009, 09:49) 
"http://projekt60.f4k3.de" bin ich der einzige dem das f4k3-fake auffällt?

(wenn man einfach kurz auf den link klick kann ja doch eig nichts passiern oder^^?)


Nee bist du nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also nach diesem namen könnte man glatt meinen, dass das nur ein schlechter (oder guter?) Witz ist.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (3. Mai 2009)

sehr geile Idee würd auch hammergern mitmachen, hab aber keine lust 2 accs zu bezahlen^^


----------



## Phash (3. Mai 2009)

das dumme ist: Naxx ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das heisst, es bleiben nur MC / BWL / AQ und ZG übrig.

Das grüne Gear, das aus der Scherbe ins AH gelangt kann, soweit ich weiss, auch von nicht BClern angezogen werden - und ist deutlich über T2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - oder kann man das ohne BC nicht anziehen? Weiss ich garnimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (3. Mai 2009)

Boah Leute seid ihr kompliziert. Wieso downgraden und Char transen, mal davon abgesehen dass ein Transfer von einem BC/WOTL Account auf Classic Account nicht geht.

Einfach einen neuen Account machen und NICHT auf BC/WOTL upgraden. Einfach auf 60 lvln, mittels Freundesbonus ist das eine Sache von wenigen Tagen.

Lasst den Leuten doch ihren Classic Spass. Ich selbst hatte noch lange nach Erscheinen von BC einen Classic Account und hab den alten Content auf lvl60 durchgespielt so gut wie es ging, wäre da nicht immer der Spott der 70er gewesen die immer so wunderbar in MC gewiped sind und den 60ern dann die Schuld an allem gegeben haben.

Eigentlich sollte man für so ein Projekt ein Achievement bekommen, weil 40 Leute für Onyxia/MC/BWL zusammen zu bekommen ohne dass die ersten die Gruppe leaven nach 1 Wipe, frei nach dem Motto : ach da bringt doch nix, ich muss essen, mal kurz für immer afk, Gilde ruft. etc. ist schon eine echte Leistung.

WOW Classic war eine gute Zeit, nicht nur wegen der anspruchsvollen 60er Raids sondern auch wegen der Mitspieler. Damals hat man noch für einen Erfolg arbeiten müssen, es war eine Ehre nach MC mitgenommen zu werden. Die Spieler konnten ihre Chars spielen, das mussten sie ja auch, die Instanzen und Raids waren echt schwer im Vergleich zum aktuellen Content. Heute wollen alle nur schnell Clear Run und viele Epics.

Viel Erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben,

So long


----------



## CedeoCedeo (3. Mai 2009)

niceday schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Freunde,
> 
> wir von Projekt 60, suchen noch Mitspieler die mit uns die alte Welt unsicher machen. Nein es handelt sich NICHT um eine Gilde, sondern um ein Projekt auf einem offiziellen EU Server! Wir wollen die 60er Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen und unser eigenes "Volk" gründen, um verschiedene 60er Sachen zu machen. Ob PVP oder PVE, wir wollen alles wie damals.
> 
> ...




Ich hab nen Zweit-Account mit Classic und ner Druidin also ich wär dabei!


----------



## Hookey (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo ich währe dabei bei dem projekt !
ich habe teamspeak 
die kenntnis aller alten instanzen
die nötige zeit
und ein vernünftiges alter 
währe nett wen du mir sagen könntest auf welchem server genau das projekt statfindet !
bzw ander einfos sagen könntest
mfg Hookey


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Mai 2009)

Hmm ich würde da schon gerne mit machen aber:
1. Hab ich als Schüler nicht das Geld um einen zweiten Account (ohne Addon) zu finanzieren.
2. Finde ich die Infos in deinem Forum etwas knapp... zB steht nirgendwo welcher Server es denn sein soll..

Ansonsten wär ich dem ganzen aber nicht abgeneigt und wenn jemand Lust hat für mich einen Acc zu bezahlen nehme ich gerne an dem Projekt teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niceday (3. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> es wird trotzdem nicht so wie es mal war. die neuen skillbäume und fertigkeiten machen auch die 60er raids zu freeloot



also erstens mal dazu:
nein machen sie nicht, wenn wir in MC z.B. mit nur 30 Spielern reingehen bzw. 25 pro Raid (das werden wir noch testen) dann wird das genauso schwer die damals, wir haben uns schon genug gedanken zu solche DInge gemacht, macht euch da mal keine Angst.

Mir ist auch klar das irgendwann der Content ausgeht, aber bis dahin, vergehen ein par Monate, und in diesen par Monaten haben die Spieler gelernt miteinander umzuehen und ich WETTE mit euch, danach wird keiner mehr einen Account upgraden oder sonstiges. Zudem haben wir auch Spieler die einen 2. Account haben, und dann einfach (falls es mal zu langweilig wird) nebenher ihren anderen Account wieder spielen, sollte das Geld da sein.

Zu den gnazen Instanzen, wie ihr alle meint das sie soooo schnell durchgerannt werden können, kommen noch Events die wir selber organisieren sowie PVP-Schlachtgruppen die auch wieder viel Zeit in anspruch nehmen. Und wenn das alles vorbei ist, dann machen wir genug Events in oder offenen Welt, auf die Blizzard aufbauen hätte sollen. WIr sprechen uns ab, sagen z.B. heute Mittag 15Uhr geht die Allianz in eine Burg und die Horde nimmt sie ein. Sowas und vieles mehr gibt es da noch...

Also wer denkt, das alles bietet nicht soviel, dann sollte er doch erstmal die Möglichkeiten daraus sehen und dann urteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem zwinge ich keinen, da mitzumachen, es ist nunmal ein Projekt und sollte nur für die Leute sein, die es interessiert.

Danke für eure Zeit!


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (3. Mai 2009)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Hmm ich würde da schon gerne mit machen aber:
> 1. Hab ich als Schüler nicht das Geld um einen zweiten Account (ohne Addon) zu finanzieren.




Geht mir genauso ;o

€: Sobald ich aber genug Geld haben sollte, werd ich evtl. mal nach Euch ausschau halten, falls es euch dann noch gibt, und mir dann nen Tank erstellen... Tanks sind einfach toll >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (3. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wow, da hat wohl jemand erst mit BC oder gar WotLk angefangen... man könnte es meinen ja, wir haben neulich AQ 40 mit 10 80ern versucht und sind bei den Twins gewipet, auch BWL geht nicht mit 40 80ern, wenn sich keiner an die Taktik hält...



Dann darf ich mal sagen:
L2P.

Diese höchstens 10mil HP sind so unglaublich schnell runtergerotzt, da braucht kein Schwein mehr IRGENDEINE Taktik. Selbst bei den Twins steht jeder in seiner Ecke und wartet dass irgendein Twin mal herkommt um vermöbelt zu werden.

Der Schaden den man mit level 60 und den neuen Talenten raushaut ist wirklich nicht mehr schön, da wäre das meiste mit 40 Leuten wirklich freeloot...


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

JEder der hier jetzt gesagt hat er macht mit , dann ab auf die website und anmelden und infos holn usw !! wir müssen ja wissen wie viele mitmachen .


Außerdem wird der server noch ausgemacht , und falls der content mal knapp wird werden auch viele open door events gemacht .. aber das steht alles auf der homepage also auf auf ! 

achja das fake ist , weil das von denen gemacht wurde ...


----------



## niceday (3. Mai 2009)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> Hm..netter Versuch...ich bin nicht misstrauisch aber ich tippe hierbei wirklich auf Keylogger



nix keylogger, das Forum wurde nur von den leuten von f4k3 Gaming gestellt, also braucht ihr da keine angst haben,
die Webseite von f4k3 Gaming gibts schön länger als Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## Langlog (3. Mai 2009)

Also Neu ist das nicht, es Gibt eine only 60 Gilde "Enjoy the past" die url von der Gilde hab ich auch noch http://www.concordare.net. Fand ich immer interessant aber was ist wenn man 60 ist und alles durch hat? Naxx gibts nicht mehr in der Alten Welt nicht mehr (was mich Gereitzt hätte). Hmm na ja dennoch viel Spaß mit dem Projekt.

Gruß


----------



## toryz (3. Mai 2009)

JackLamon schrieb:


> [...]
> Firefox und IE User tun mir halt leid.



Du mir auch, wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal......du weißt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexit (3. Mai 2009)

Alter,

man muss ich sich einen neuen account erstellen mit gleichen personal daten....
den classic rauf den ein 1-60er rüber auf den account transen und fertig


----------



## Angelsilver (3. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Ein 16 Stunden Alterac? Legende. 5 Stunde Flagge suchen in Warsong? Längst vorbei.



Also wer 16 stunden in nem BG hockt bzw. überhaupt 16 stunden durchgehend vorm pc sitzt hat echt nen nicht irreparablen Suchtschaden .


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

1. Das stimmt , da passt etwas nicht  und 2. In Warsong der Flagge hinterherzurennen , weil iwelche spasste meinen sie verstecken zu müssen und das auch noch 5 stunden , also wer das mitmacht ist seltendumm.


----------



## Knowme (3. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wow, da hat wohl jemand erst mit BC oder gar WotLk angefangen... man könnte es meinen ja, wir haben neulich AQ 40 mit 10 80ern versucht und sind bei den Twins gewipet, auch BWL geht nicht mit 40 80ern, wenn sich keiner an die Taktik hält...




Dann warst du da mit Gimps drinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit 40 80ern in BWL wipen, glaubst du diesen Bullshit eigentlich selbst? /facepalm


----------



## Saucoireion (3. Mai 2009)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Also wer 16 stunden in nem BG hockt bzw. überhaupt 16 stunden durchgehend vorm pc sitzt hat echt nen nicht irreparablen Suchtschaden .


na wenn er nicht irreparabel ist hat man ja noch ma glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (3. Mai 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Also wer 16 stunden in nem BG hockt bzw. überhaupt 16 stunden durchgehend vorm pc sitzt hat echt nen nicht irreparablen Suchtschaden .


Oder sieht diesselben Leute nach dem Aufstehen immer noch im BG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für die Allianz war das damals auf unserem Server die einzigste Möglichkeit zu gewinnen, nämlich dann, wenn alle Hordler ( die sich mehr abwechselten) ins Bett gingen.
Und 5 Std. Warsong waren ja die seltene Ausnahme, meistens dauerte es nur 1 Stunde. Gab ja noch nicht die automatische Flaggenanzeige wie heute und wenn man geschickt die verschiedenen Verstecke nutzte, die zudem noch nicht alle kannten, warst du fast unauffindbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (3. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

/ push 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kementár (3. Mai 2009)

also ein pre bc server oder was? oder wollt ihr das auf eienm wotlk server machn? sry grad keine lust weiter zu lesen^^

mfg


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Beim Projekt 60 - das sich im MMORPG World of Warcraft abspielt - handelt es sich um einen Zusammenschluss von Spielern, die sich gerne in die damalige Zeit zurückversetzen möchten. Wir wollen mit einer Gruppe von Spielern auf eine bestimmte Spielwelt (noch unbekannt) ein neues Kapitel des Onlinespiels World of Warcraft aufmachen.
Wir versuchen unsere Charaktere auf der Stufe 60 zu halten, und diese dann dort auch zu spielen. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Versuch, der für einige alte Hasen der WoW-Welt wohl sehr interessant sein wird. Es wird angestrebt die alten Instanzen sowie PVP in den Stufe 60er-Schlachtfeldern zu machen. Dabei wird von keinem verlangt, den Charakter 24 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche zu spielen. Dennoch sollte eine gewisse Aktivität vorhanden sein, sonst kann das Projekt nicht funktionieren.

Voraussetzungen:
- CLASSIC World of Warcraft EU Account
- Forumregistration
- Spaß am Spiel
- eine gewisse Aktivität

Nach der Sammlung und formatierung der Spieler in diesem Forum, haben die Spieler natürlich auch die Möglichkeit schon Gilden zu gründen, um unsere eigene (alte) neue Welt zu gründen.

Sollten sich dann genug Spieler gefunden haben (beide Fraktionen), werden wir auf einen gering-besuchten World of Warcraft Server beginnen.

Es werden Leute von beiden Fraktionen gesucht, damit wir auch PvP-Aktivitäten sowie Schlachtfeld-Events durchziehen können.

Werde Teil und lebe mit uns die neue (alte) World of Warcraft!

Wenn du dabei sein willst, trag dich jetzt ein:
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=4


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

es wird nicht weniger zum lesen ^^
kurz : wir machen das auf nem normalen server , mit 2 gilden eine je fraktion , wir wollen auf 60 zusammen raiden , pvp machen und outdoor events veranstalten wie gilde gegen gilde oder sowas . Classic wow muss man aber haben


----------



## Saucoireion (3. Mai 2009)

Wir gehen auf einen normalen server. 
Einfach einen Account erstellen und nicht auf BC und Woltk erweitern, dann kriegste ab  60 keine EP mehr.

http://projekt60.f4k3.de


----------



## Atabax (3. Mai 2009)

nur weil man 80 ist heist das doch nciht das man die alten inis net emhr machen kann     farmste dr altes equip zusamen und ab gehts   
und wen man so richtig alte zeiten will geht man in die hdz xD    (sry muste sein)


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Beitrag
Aber du musstest des schreiben , weil du einfach mal KEINEN plan von der ganzen sache hast und nix zu tun hast .. geh raus in die welt und gimp net im forum rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Für die Leute , die jetzt im mom mal auf die Seite schauen wollten muss ich ne schlechte Nachricht bringen ^^ , sie ist grad down in ca 10 min ist sie wiede ronline


----------



## Kellner38 (3. Mai 2009)

hi Leute 

ich wäre gerne dabei aber das Forum funzt irgendwie nicht

EDIT: ok habs gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde dann mal raufguckn

1 Frage hätt ich aber noch wir wollen 1 Alli Gilde und 1 Horde Gilde machen?


----------



## Saucoireion (3. Mai 2009)

warte schon die ganze zeit ungeduldig darauf, dass sie wieder on geht!^^


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Ja , es ist so geplant , dass alle die im projekt dabei sind in einer gilde sind


----------



## Saucoireion (3. Mai 2009)

Forum wieder online!


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

widda on


----------



## Dietrich (3. Mai 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal dass einiges anders ist als damals, auch wenn man BC und WotLK nicht installiert. Sämtliche Änderungen am Interface, an den Klassen, an der Spielwelt soweit sie Level 1-60 betreffen werden auf dem neuesten Stand sein. All die alten Namen (Stranglethorn, Ironforge etc), all die Ruf und Zugangsquests die früher notwendig waren um eine Ini zu schaffen (zB Runen löschen in MC mit Wasser von den Hydraxianern) oder gar erst zu betreten werden nicht zurückkehren. Hat Blizzard ja alles entfernt vor kurzem.



Bevor ich einen neuen Beitrag aufmachen, stimmt das, das man im MC nicht mehr die Runen löschen muss? 

MfG


----------



## Totemwächter (3. Mai 2009)

DerMitDemZahnstocher schrieb:


> Ganz Ehrlich jungs gute idee aber NIEMALS UMSETZBAR
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ES WIRD NICHT KLAPPEN...................


Und das weist du weil?


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Ja , man braucht das Wasser nichtmehr , und ja zu dir  ^  kann ich nur sagen das das deine meinung ist ok , ist ein freies land behalte diese meinung , aber einmal posten reicht .
                                                                                |


----------



## Dietrich (3. Mai 2009)

Knowme schrieb:


> Dann warst du da mit Gimps drinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe 40 70er in Naxx Classic wipen sehen. Ich glaub die Geschichte. Und ich wette, auf jedem WoW Server finden sich genug unfähige Spieler, um eine Theoretische 100er Gruppe aufzumachen, die immer noch in einer 60 Ini wiped.




Gulwar schrieb:


> Oder sieht diesselben Leute nach dem Aufstehen immer noch im BG.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Classic WoW verbinde ich eine Menge gut / schlechte Gefühle. Ob man die aber wirklich alle nochmal haben möchte?

MfG


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Wir balancen das mit den gilden , zb ich der keinen bock auf seinen 80er mehr hat weil das pvp scheisse ist und ulduar riesen bockmist genau wie naxx ist .


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

geh einfach woanders spielen , du kennst die idee nicht mal richtig .


----------



## Kellner38 (3. Mai 2009)

Hast du zuhause keine Aufmerksamkeit DerMitDemZahnstocher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 wenn nein geh woanders hin spielen aber bitte nicht bei den Großen Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (3. Mai 2009)

Der kleine Junge mit dem Zahnstocher hat mir ein Lächeln auf die Lippen gezaubert^^. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (3. Mai 2009)

Werbevideo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ononvq_WZv4


----------



## Kellner38 (3. Mai 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach haben 12jährige wie der Herr Zahntsocher hier nix verloren, wenn dir die Idee nicht gefällt und du glaubst, dass das nix wird schau bei nem anderen Beitrag vorbei und flame dort ein wenig oder wie ich schon erwähnt habe:

>>geh raus spielen<<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellner38 (3. Mai 2009)

du bist ganz sicher Elter als wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## askalord (3. Mai 2009)

Projekt 60 finde ich ansich eine ziemlich coole idee. Aber ihr solltet Projekt 70 daraus machen, 
da z.B. Naxx gar nicht mehr existiert.
In B.C. dagegen ist alles unverändert und interessanter als Classic. ^^


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

ignoriert ihn einfach auch wenn das beim dem fetten lila nilpferd schwer geht


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

kommt nicht in frage , da wir alle bc zumindest die meisten erlebt haben , aber nur ein kleiner teil die 60er zeiten , ich finde die inis dort viel genialer als die 70er obwohl die 70er noch besser sind als die 80er


----------



## JackLamon (3. Mai 2009)

Welche Fraktion habt ihr denn überhaupt im Sinn? Ich mein, dann könnt man ja schonmal gute 50% der Flamekiddies hier los sein, wenn man die "richtige Seite" wählt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

so bleibt der thread immerhin oben , aber für die leute die jetzt lange nur noch bullshit gelesen haben nochmal das :

Hallo Freunde der Spielfreude,

ich nehme mir hier mal den Platz und die Zeit, das Projekt kurz vorzustellen.

Beim Projekt 60 - das sich im MMORPG World of Warcraft abspielt - handelt es sich um einen Zusammenschluss von Spielern, die sich gerne in die damalige Zeit zurückversetzen möchten. Wir wollen mit einer Gruppe von Spielern auf eine bestimmte Spielwelt (noch unbekannt) ein neues Kapitel des Onlinespiels World of Warcraft aufmachen.
Wir versuchen unsere Charaktere auf der Stufe 60 zu halten, und diese dann dort auch zu spielen. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Versuch, der für einige alte Hasen der WoW-Welt wohl sehr interessant sein wird. Es wird angestrebt die alten Instanzen sowie PVP in den Stufe 60er-Schlachtfeldern zu machen. Dabei wird von keinem verlangt, den Charakter 24 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche zu spielen. Dennoch sollte eine gewisse Aktivität vorhanden sein, sonst kann das Projekt nicht funktionieren.

Voraussetzungen:
- CLASSIC World of Warcraft EU Account
- Forumregistration
- Spaß am Spiel
- eine gewisse Aktivität

Nach der Sammlung und formatierung der Spieler in diesem Forum, haben die Spieler natürlich auch die Möglichkeit schon Gilden zu gründen, um unsere eigene (alte) neue Welt zu gründen.

Sollten sich dann genug Spieler gefunden haben (beide Fraktionen), werden wir auf einen gering-besuchten World of Warcraft Server beginnen.

Es werden Leute von beiden Fraktionen gesucht, damit wir auch PvP-Aktivitäten sowie Schlachtfeld-Events durchziehen können.

Werde Teil und lebe mit uns die neue (alte) World of Warcraft!

Wenn du dabei sein willst, trag dich jetzt ein:
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=4


----------



## Kellner38 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage und zwar:

Wie sieht das mit Skillungen aus bzw Ausrüstungen?
Skillung nur Pre BC?
Ausrüstung nur Pre BC?

oder können wir auch grüne Sachen aus BC anziehen bzw. die neuen Skillungen verwenden?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wow, da hat wohl jemand erst mit BC oder gar WotLk angefangen... man könnte es meinen ja, wir haben neulich AQ 40 mit 10 80ern versucht und sind bei den Twins gewipet, auch BWL geht nicht mit 40 80ern, wenn sich keiner an die Taktik hält...
> 
> Nefarian z. B. kannst auch vergessen, wenn nicht wenigstens der Tank den Umhang anhat, der gegen die schwarze Flamme immun macht...



da kennt mich wohl jemand besser als ich selbst......naja, ich lasse dir deinen glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es wird nicht funktionieren....nichts ist mehr so wie damals zu 60er zeiten.


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

@ Kellner 38
schau einfach mal ins forum und stelle die fragen dort , falls sie dir dort durch einweisungen noch nicht beantwortet werden . Thx


----------



## Gulwar (3. Mai 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Nach der Sammlung und formatierung der Spieler ...



Wenn du versuchst die Spieler zu formatieren stellt sich die Frage in welches Format? Was passiert mit Ihnen dann? Werden sie wieder zu lallenden Kleinkindern? Dann wirds bestimmt ein Allieprojekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (3. Mai 2009)

Auf Ulduar formiert sich auch gerade so eine Gruppe. Ich hab ihnen mal die Adresse von eurem Forum weitergeleitet, vielleicht macht ihr ja gemeinsame Sache. Die Classic-Gilde dort heißt "oldschool is back" und es gibt sie seit einer knappen Woche auf Hordenseite.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...74375&sid=3


----------



## Bodog (3. Mai 2009)

Gute Idee und wünsche euch damit viel Erfolg!
Für mich ist es leider nichts :S


----------



## steakpfanne (3. Mai 2009)

Man sieht richtig das Niveau in den Beiträgen von Zahnstocher sinken^^

Finds ne nette Idee. Hab auf Classic nur bis lvl 20 gespielt und dann Pause eingelegt. Erst zu BC wieder angefangen.
Hätte ich Geld + Zeit für nen 2. Account, wäre dabei.

So bleibt mir nur: Alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Erstmal danke , und die gilde hat sich bei uns gemeldet ja , aber wir mussten absagen , da wir nicht nur auf einer fraktion spielen wollen um open pvp events zu bekommen . Wir haben ihnen aber angeboten sich uns einfach anzuschließen , dann müssten sie aber neu level ..


----------



## Crowser19 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich drück den Threadt nochmal etwas nach oben ;-)

Es sind jetzt bereits über 30 Member angemeldet und es werden immer mehr also wer sich noch mit anschließen möchte http://projekt60.f4k3.de
gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (3. Mai 2009)

DerMitDemZahnstocher schrieb:


> weil das schwachsinn ist
> wer erstellt sich jetz bitte neuen acc wen er schon  einen hatt
> um dan die 60 kacke zu machn.... pvp wird nie klappn weil vll die meisten ally zockn dan sinds 10 hordis 30 allys WOW tolles balance
> es wird NIEMALS MEHR SO WIE  DAMALS SEIN NIE NIE NIE
> BLIZZ HATT  ALLES VERÄNDERT ............


Also zu punkt eins. Das ist kein schwachsin, nur weil du es nicht magst oder braust ist es kein schwachsin -.-
Zweitens, Zufällig gibt es ein haufen leute die mehrer accounts besitzne und genauso wie ich ein classic account haben!
Und das mit dem pvp, wozu gibt es VoIP oder Chats, man kann sich absprechen! und damit wäre das auch geklärt.
Also Bevor du das näste mal deinem Geistigen dunpfiff freien lauf lässt überleg erstmal was für ein mist du erzählst!

Also ich finde das Projekt genial, und ich werde auch mit machen, und selbst wenn der 60er Content ausgeschöpft ist, macht es trozdem noch laune. Denn es ist ein spiel und spiele sollen spaß machen, Wer aus einem anderen grund wow spielt sollte sich mal gedanken machen!


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Im offiziellen wow allgemein forum haben wir auch einen Thread wäre nice wenn ihr den auch oben halten könntet


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Mai 2009)

Wie wird das dann gemacht mit dem leveln?
Wollt ihr das so machen,dass jeder 2. von einem anderen geworben wird und diese beiden dann zusammen möglichst schnell auf 60 spielen?


----------



## Annovella (3. Mai 2009)

Nexit schrieb:


> Neuen Account aufmachen Classic drauf..
> 
> Den wen du nen 60ger char hast auf dem account transen...nur die Account angaben müssen überein stimmen und alle daten besitzen..
> 
> ...



Klar und jeder kann sich auch 2 Accounts und den Chartransfer leisten bzw. will es sich leisten.
Ich für mein Teil habe Classic auch geliebt, hatte nicht nur T1/2/3, Gressil und Thunderfury mit meinem Schurken, sondern hatte auch sehr viel Spass im PvP und einen Titel, den man gewürdigt hat.
Im Großen und Ganzen finde ich die Idee also nicht so gut, das feeling kann man einfach nicht wieder reinbringen, alleine WEGEN den Skillungen und der kompletten überarbeitung der Klassen.
Trotzdem viel Spass, falls es etwas wird.


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Das ist eine Idee , ja aber jeder hat so viel Zeit zum leveln wie er will , eine halbwegse Aktivität sollte aber schon da sein . 
Außerdem hat man in einer gilde mit min 30 mann , die gerade neu einsteigen genug leute für inis also sollte das recht schnell gehen . 
Alles weitere im forum auch für fragen


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Danke , die Zeit wird es zeigen . Schön wäre dass das Projekt 60 bis zum nächsten Add on von wow hält , dann geb ich ihm ne neue Chance sich zu beweisen , denn Wotlk ist für mich gefloppt . Zumindest von dem Endcontent.


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Mai 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Das ist eine Idee , ja aber jeder hat so viel Zeit zum leveln wie er will , eine halbwegse Aktivität sollte aber schon da sein .
> Außerdem hat man in einer gilde mit min 30 mann , die gerade neu einsteigen genug leute für inis also sollte das recht schnell gehen .
> Alles weitere im forum auch für fragen


Eine Frage hätte ich noch,die für mich sehr wichtig ist,denn sonst bringt mir das mitmache nichts.
Werden die Raidzeiten so sein,dass auch Schüler aktiv mitraiden können?


----------



## Pyrodimi (3. Mai 2009)

Klingt Nice aber:

Wie wird das Problem der im Vergleich zu Pre-BC übermächtigen skills gelöst?
Es fehelen extrem viele Eliteaufgaben
Wie werden die absolvierten Pre-Q kontrolliert, da die ja zu dem flair des good old WoW gehören
Ab 58 gibts bereits BC-Item im AH die mächtiger als die 60er Items sind
Damals gabs viele der heutigen Stats nicht, das macht vieles einfahcer als damals
Wie löst ihr das Hauptproblem? Die Ultimative Aufgabe und das epischste Abenteuer aller Zeiten?
Lasst ihr Naxx vom Abschleppdienst wieder in die Pestis schleppen?

Nette Idee, allerdings ist das Game seid BC von Anfang an so umgedreht und damit verhunzt worden das ihr auch so keien Herausforderungen auf 60 finden werdet, und den Flair werdet ihr in 200 Jahren nicht mal Ansatzweise einfangen können der damals herrschte


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Ein großteil wird dadurch gelöst , dass wir nicht mit 40 Membern Raiden . Denn das balanced das etwas. 
Bc items sind normalerweise Tabu 
Bei den anderen Fragen musst mal ins Forum schauen , kann ich jetzt nichts dazu sagen .


----------



## Illwyn (3. Mai 2009)

projekt steinzeit: schlagt euch mit keulen!

vergangenheit ist gewesen und auch mit eurem projekt 60 ist alles anders, weil sich wow verändert hat..

außerdem war früher das gras auch nicht grüner...


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Das mit den Raidzeiten steht noch nicht fest , wir haben noch genug zu tun bevor wir überhaupt auf die Server bzw auf den Server gehen , aber ich stell die Frage mal im forum für dich und melde mich hier wieder .


----------



## Crowser19 (3. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Klingt Nice aber:
> 
> Wie wird das Problem der im Vergleich zu Pre-BC übermächtigen skills gelöst?
> Es fehelen extrem viele Eliteaufgaben
> ...



Ganz einfach wenn man die 40er Raids mit weniger Leuten bestreitet zumbeispiel mal mit nur 30 werden diese Schwerer und im Großem und ganzen würde ich behaupten das die meisten 60er Raids noch immer schwerer wie die Wotlk inis sind also wenn man sie nicht grad mit 80ern etc macht.

Außerdem ja die Pvp events die spaß machen werden davon ab da ja projekt60 2 fraktionen beinhaltet immer volles schlachtfeld.


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Mai 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Das mit den Raidzeiten steht noch nicht fest , wir haben noch genug zu tun bevor wir überhaupt auf die Server bzw auf den Server gehen , aber ich stell die Frage mal im forum für dich und melde mich hier wieder .


Vielen Dank.Und wenn die Raidzeiten für mich ok sind werde ich aufjedenfall mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Käse (3. Mai 2009)

Zu West-/ Ostzeiten war auch alles besser. Lasst uns alle dorthin zurückkehren..


----------



## J3st3r (3. Mai 2009)

auf regulären servern wird das sehr sehr schwierig werden, eben wegen den schon genannten problemen
ein bc- projekt wäre deutlich einfacher zu handhaben...

wenn es doch ein classic projekt bleiben soll, seh ich keine brauchbare alternative
(*hust* p-server *hust* *hust*)


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Na toll p-server , wir haben keine lust auf cheater , und wollen ja auch richtig pvp machen , das schafft man mit den 50 mann auf p-servern nicht .
Und bc wurde sehr stark abgeschwächt und das haben viele von den leuten , die dabei sind schon gesehen . 
Classic dagegen nicht so viele .


----------



## JosAngel (3. Mai 2009)

Die Idee is nett, meine Frau, mein Part und einige andere würden dort bestimmt auch mit ziehen; eben weil wir seit Beta spielen.

Das funktioniert aber nur unter einer einzigen Voraussetzung:
Blizzard stellt Classic Server...!

Das 2te Addon ist draussen, geht davon aus das im Sommer das 3te angekündigt wird, das ganze Game wird weiter programmiert.
Ein "ClassicBackup" auf einem seperaten Server ist die einzige Möglichkeit.
Alle Addons sind übergreifend in Classic, das Game passt sich den paralell (in allen 3 Addons) an, muss ja auch, ansonsten wär es nicht möglich so zu spielen.

Details, diverse Patchnotes spare ich mir.
Wer Classic lange Zeit gespielt hat wird sehen das es nur dann funktioniert wenn es von Blizzard aus kommt.
Und mich würde nicht wundern wenn Blizzard nach Veröffentlichung des letzten (5ten) Addons genau in die Richtung geht um die Kunden doch weiter zu halten.

"Good old Times"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (3. Mai 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Na toll p-server , wir haben keine lust auf cheater , und wollen ja auch richtig pvp machen , das schafft man mit den 50 mann auf p-servern nicht .
> Und bc wurde sehr stark abgeschwächt und das haben viele von den leuten , die dabei sind schon gesehen .
> Classic dagegen nicht so viele .



Stress dich doch nicht mit den flamern usw rum ^^

immerhin halten die den Threadt fleißig oben was ich sehr nett finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (3. Mai 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Erstmal danke , und die gilde hat sich bei uns gemeldet ja , aber wir mussten absagen , da wir nicht nur auf einer fraktion spielen wollen um open pvp events zu bekommen . Wir haben ihnen aber angeboten sich uns einfach anzuschließen , dann müssten sie aber neu level ..



Ich denke mal das war auf "oldschool is back" bezogen. 

Naja, ihr habt ja den Server noch nicht gewählt, somit könntet ihr theoretisch auch auf Ulduar anfangen und da wären auf Hordenseite dann schon ein paar Spieler, falls sie nix dagegen haben sich mit euch auf einen Haufen zu werfen. Dann müssten sie nicht neu leveln...


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Sie haben schon geantwortet.
Ja Classic server , das kommt ca jeden Tag einmal im Vorschlag forum von Schneesturm , aber sie sagen immer nein ich verstehs net die könnten bestimmt eine halbe oder ne ganze millionen mehr spieler damit gewinnen.


----------



## Annovella (3. Mai 2009)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> Hast du zuhause keine Aufmerksamkeit DerMitDemZahnstocher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum er hat doch recht, es wird nicht klappen, nicht mit dem feeling, nicht ohne Naxx, nicht ohne die alten Skillthreads, nicht ohne die alten Klassenfertigkeiten, nicht ohne die PreQuests, nicht ohne....


----------



## Crowser19 (3. Mai 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Warum er hat doch recht, es wird nicht klappen, nicht mit dem feeling, nicht ohne Naxx, nicht ohne die alten Skillthreads, nicht ohne die alten Klassenfertigkeiten, nicht ohne die PreQuests, nicht ohne....



Ach wenn ihr das sagt werden wir es direkt aufgeben das Forum löschen und wieder weiter in Nordend langweilige Instanzen abfarmen...


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Wir haben nicht vor unseren leute zu sagen : "hey wir sind jetzt 60 und es ist wieder wie früher" ! 
Wir wollen einfach etwas spaß haben viele haben die Zeit verpasst . Wir machen eben das beste draus.


----------



## Crowser19 (3. Mai 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht vor unseren leute zu sagen : "hey wir sind jetzt 60 und es ist wieder wie früher" !
> Wir wollen einfach etwas spaß haben viele haben die Zeit verpasst . Wir machen eben das beste draus.



genauso ist das und da werden ein paar flames nichts dran ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

/push 4 looking on HP

[post="0"]http://projekt60.f4k3.de[/post]


----------



## steakpfanne (3. Mai 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Warum er hat doch recht, es wird nicht klappen, nicht mit dem feeling, nicht ohne Naxx, nicht ohne die alten Skillthreads, nicht ohne die alten Klassenfertigkeiten, nicht ohne die PreQuests, nicht ohne....



Mag sein, dass er diese Meinung vertritt. Ob richtig oda falsch kann man drüber streiten.
Es ging vor allem um die Ausdrucksweise, die ziemlich niveaulos war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So was muss nicht sein. Man kann seinen Standpunkt deutlich eleganter ausdrücken


----------



## Annovella (3. Mai 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Ach wenn ihr das sagt werden wir es direkt aufgeben das Forum löschen und wieder weiter in Nordend langweilige Instanzen abfarmen...



Achso, aber als 60er dessen Skillthreads und Klassenstyles spätestens seit PreLK Patch total overpowerd sind 60er Raidinis abfarmen ist interessanter? Wie naiv.



steakpfanne schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass er diese Meinung vertritt. Ob richtig oda falsch kann man drüber streiten.
> Es ging vor allem um die Ausdrucksweise, die ziemlich niveaulos war.
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hatte ich bitte kein niveau?


----------



## xerkxes (3. Mai 2009)

Wen es nicht interessiert, der halte sich aus dem Thread raus...


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe wird es nie wieder so wie damals weil man ganz andere Talentbäume hat


----------



## Lefrondon (3. Mai 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wo hatte ich bitte kein niveau?


Du warst nicht gemeint. Er meine MitDemZahnstocher...

Ich halte das Projekt btw in dieser Form für nicht durchführbar, wünsche euch aber alles Gute =)


----------



## Crowser19 (3. Mai 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Achso, aber als 60er dessen Skillthreads und Klassenstyles spätestens seit PreLK Patch total overpowerd sind 60er Raidinis abfarmen ist interessanter? Wie naiv.
> 
> 
> 
> Wo hatte ich bitte kein niveau?



Bin ich sogar von überzeugt das die 60er Inis mit 60ern weit interessanter sind als die lk inis auch ohne Naxx und mit den jetzigen Talenten.


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht , warum hier immer jeder "Depp" wirklich seinen Senf dazu geben muss . Dieser Thread ist rein für Interessierte oder Fragen derer .
Ihr müsst hier nicht posten , damit ich zum 50x mal lese "wird eh nix, wird nie wieder wie damals" das wissen wir auch ! Wir haben aber keine Lust mehr auf den jetzigen Conten , weil er einfach ******* ist.

Gruß Darkstiller


----------



## HuntertheBest (3. Mai 2009)

na da mal viel spaß, das geht max 2 monate gut danach seid ihr iwann szwangsweise lvl 61 geworden..... nice idee


----------



## Kellner38 (3. Mai 2009)

wie willst du 61 werden wenn du nen Pre-BC Account hast 
denken ist wohl nicht deine Stärke oder?


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Und du bist einer der ganz Schlauen !
Wir spielen mit Classic Accounts , denkst du wirklich soetwas bedenken wir nicht ?
Das ist nicht nur klein und schlecht organisiert , das Projekt 60 ist und wird noch gut durchdacht.
Bei Fragen ab ins Forum.
http://projekt60.f4k3.de


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Achja , die Raidzeiten werden zwar noch festgelegt , aber wir versuchen , dass jeder mitraiden kann also an Zeitproblemen sollte es von euch nicht liegen , dass ihr nicht mitmacht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Mai 2009)

naja...ich wünsche euch viel spass und erfolg bei eurem vorhaben


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Danke


----------



## Seishiro (3. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehs einfach nicht, es gibt so viele 60er Projekte aber jeder will sein eigenes Ding durchziehen...


----------



## Darkstiller (3. Mai 2009)

Diese "vielen" Projekte wie du sagst können sich uns gerne anschließen , aber die meisten sind sehr schlecht durchdacht und organisiert . 
Wir wollen eben nicht nur Pve machen , sondern auch PvP mit Stammgrp oder Open Pvp Events , die dann organisiert werden.


----------



## Kellner38 (3. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Aada (3. Mai 2009)

Die Idee ansich ist ja nicht schlecht, aber der Content wurde so einfach gemacht das es einfach nicht mehr dasselbe ist. Und dafür extra nen Acc machen? Nee danke.


----------



## BlenD (3. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich mich nicht irre!

Auch wenn man BC bzw. Wotlka hat bekomm man ja in den alten Instanzen/raids voll wenig ep, 
z.B Man geht mit 70  BT und MH da bekomm tman vlt. nur 15ep pro mob!
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Kellner38 (3. Mai 2009)

Siehst du richtig aber man muss bevor man raiden gehn kann auch die 5er Instanzen abfarmen und da bekommst du natürlich fast genau soviel ep im vergleich wie wenn du heute mit 70 utgard keep gehst


----------



## niceday (3. Mai 2009)

es geht nur mitm echten classic-account, wenn wir equip sammeln in den 5er innis, wird das nix mit dem "nicht aufsteigen"...

also geht nicht ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2009)

Spätestens wenn die Leute realisieren wie mies der 60er Content war wird es floppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hey - beweist mir das Gegenteil. Fühlt euch motiviert.


----------



## Kellner38 (4. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn die Leute realisieren wie mies der 60er Content war wird es floppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist halt wie bei fast allem historisch gewordenen der verklärte blick in die Vergangenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (4. Mai 2009)

/push

es werden immer mehr!


----------



## Crowser19 (4. Mai 2009)

/push gogo leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (4. Mai 2009)

Wünsch euch ja viel Glück bei dem Projekt. Aber ich bin bei sowas mittleweile skeptisch. 

Gehe davon aus, dass das am Ende so wie unseren *Classic* Gilden wird: Zu wenig Leute drin, und am Ende lässt man sich dann von paar 80ern durch die Raids ziehen (die natürlich kein Lootrecht haben, sind ja nicht classic ... machen nur die Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Neue Taschen, Verzauberungen etc. sind auch gern gesehen zum Char pimpen ... soviel zum reinen classic. *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Aber evl. wird bei euch ja alles anders! Viel Glück!


----------



## Crowser19 (4. Mai 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Wünsch euch ja viel Glück bei dem Projekt. Aber ich bin bei sowas mittleweile skeptisch.
> 
> Gehe davon aus, dass das am Ende so wie unseren *Classic* Gilden wird: Zu wenig Leute drin, und am Ende lässt man sich dann von paar 80ern durch die Raids ziehen (die natürlich kein Lootrecht haben, sind ja nicht classic ... machen nur die Arbeit
> 
> ...



Verzauberungen und rüssis aus BC/LK nutzen wir generell nicht genauso wenig wie wir uns ziehen lassen werden...


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. Mai 2009)

Hätte mitgemacht .. aber ich bin nicht so ein Idiot, der sich 2 Accounts erstellt .. Ich mein, das Geld sch**** ich nicht.
Das Forum könnte man auch etwas bearbeiten .. Sehr unübersichtlich ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (4. Mai 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Verzauberungen und rüssis aus BC/LK nutzen wir generell nicht genauso wenig wie wir uns ziehen lassen werden...


Na dann mal gutes Gelingen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das meine ich ernst ...

Hoffe vor allem, dass sich genügend Leute finden, damit ihr eben auch die großen Raids gehen könnt. Das ist meist das schwerste.


----------



## Crowser19 (4. Mai 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Na dann mal gutes Gelingen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leicht wirds sicher nicht aber das wird scho wenn nicht Arthas kommt ja auch noch iwann denk ich mir^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Mai 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Hoffe vor allem, dass sich genügend Leute finden, damit ihr eben auch die großen Raids gehen könnt. Das ist meist das schwerste.



die 60er von heute sind wesentlich stärker als die damaligen. demnach wäre der content mit 40 mann nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. man benötigt also nicht so viele leute


----------



## Topperharly (4. Mai 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wenn man die 40er Raids mit weniger Leuten bestreitet zumbeispiel mal mit nur 30 werden diese Schwerer und im Großem und ganzen würde ich *behaupten das die meisten 60er Raids noch immer schwerer wie die Wotlk inis sind* also wenn man sie nicht grad mit 80ern etc macht.
> 
> Außerdem ja die Pvp events die spaß machen werden davon ab da ja projekt60 2 fraktionen beinhaltet immer volles schlachtfeld.



stimmt leider nich (mehr) viele wurden geschwächt, z.b. gibts kein crush effekt mehr bzw. nicht mehr so extrem (hab damals gesehen wie ein t2 tank geonehittet wurde).  es klingt zwar nett und ich drück euch die daumen, aber die tallente sind für lvl 80 ausgelegt und nicht mehr für lvl 60.whatever ich wünsch dir und den leuten die du findest viel spaß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (4. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> stimmt leider nich (mehr) viele wurden geschwächt, z.b. gibts kein crush effekt mehr bzw. nicht mehr so extrem (hab damals gesehen wie ein t2 tank geonehittet wurde).  es klingt zwar nett und ich drück euch die daumen, aber die tallente sind für lvl 80 ausgelegt und nicht mehr für lvl 60.whatever ich wünsch dir und den leuten die du findest viel spaß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar wenn man mit 40 man heute in AQ40 beispielsweise rennt wirds wohl nen Kinderspiel wegen der neuen Talente usw. aber man kann da den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder anheben indem man mit weniger den raid startet zb mit nur 25 Leuten.

Wotlk könnt ihr sehen wie ihr wollt den Content finde ich bisher mehr als langweilig BC fand ich sehr viel interessanter.

Naja jedenfalls das Projekt 60 wird nicht das gleiche wie die Classic Zeiten sein aber durch die vielen Pvp events etc. wirds nochmal ordentlich spaß bringen und es ist für Spieler die bisher nie die möglichkeit hatten ne Chance mal in Instanzen wie MC oder AQ zu kommen und das ohne 80er.


----------



## Hautbaer (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn die Leute realisieren wie mies der 60er Content war wird es floppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von sich auf andere schließen ist zwar der einfachste aber auch der ignoranteste Weg.
Denke auf solch eine Motivation kann man verzichten.


----------



## Kellner38 (4. Mai 2009)

So ruhig geschlafen und bin wieder motiviert neue Leute beim Projekt60 begrüßen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push ^^


----------



## xerkxes (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn die Leute realisieren wie mies der 60er Content war wird es floppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viele sagen heute noch, dass C'thun der beste Encounter war, den WoW jemals hatte.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Mai 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Klar wenn man mit 40 man heute in AQ40 beispielsweise rennt wirds wohl nen Kinderspiel wegen der neuen Talente usw. aber man kann da den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder anheben indem man mit weniger den raid startet zb mit nur 25 Leuten.



war dies nicht ein wichtiger punkt bei den 60er raids?....mit 39 mitspielern seite an seite zu kämpfen....der zusammenhalt....

die pre-quests fehlen...die benötigten mats für die legendären waffen sind spottbillig, mats sind nichtmehr bop..cd´s wurden entfernt...die wow-momente bleiben aus...die talentbäume sind komplett verändert...die ony-umhänge sind geschenkt....auch durch strath, scholo, db wird gerusht...aoe only....das pvp-system wurde kompett überarbeitet....mir würden noch 1000 dinge einfallen....

das einzige das erhalten blieb ist das design der instanzen.....ansonsten wurde alles verändert


----------



## Kellner38 (4. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## niceday (4. Mai 2009)

jup, es werden immer mehr, und es sind gerne neue Leute willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wegen dem Content macht euch keine Sorgen, as Konzept ist ausarbeitet und gut durchdacht...


----------



## Super PePe (4. Mai 2009)

Knowme schrieb:


> Mit 40 80ern in BWL wipen, glaubst du diesen Bullshit eigentlich selbst? /facepalm




jetzt stellt sich mir hier immer die Frage: kennt der Spieler die Ini und raidet sie intern mit einem Stamm (80er) oder liegt eine Selbstüberschätzung vor? Meistens ist es Zweiteres.


----------



## Saucoireion (4. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Kellner38 (4. Mai 2009)

gogo Forum und eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> es wird trotzdem nicht so wie es mal war. die neuen skillbäume und fertigkeiten machen auch die 60er raids zu freeloot



ehm
freeloot sicher ned oO
Teilweise nicht sinnvoll 61 punkte in einem baum zu hauen für lvl 60er raids, nicht immer.


----------



## Mofeist (4. Mai 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Klar wenn man mit 40 man heute in AQ40 beispielsweise rennt wirds wohl nen Kinderspiel wegen der neuen Talente usw. aber man kann da den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder anheben indem man mit weniger den raid startet zb mit nur 25 Leuten.
> 
> Wotlk könnt ihr sehen wie ihr wollt den Content finde ich bisher mehr als langweilig BC fand ich sehr viel interessanter.
> 
> Naja jedenfalls das Projekt 60 wird nicht das gleiche wie die Classic Zeiten sein aber durch die vielen Pvp events etc. wirds nochmal ordentlich spaß bringen und es ist für Spieler die bisher nie die möglichkeit hatten ne Chance mal in Instanzen wie MC oder AQ zu kommen und das ohne 80er.



also ich hab auch nen 2t account auf dem ich nen 60er gelassen hab der jetzt  in ner classic gilde ist (zur zeit nicht aktiv da wotlk progress^^) und die haben halt nur die alten skillung genommen und finde wenn ihr wirklich classic feeling wollt solltet ihr das genauso handhaben. Klar is das eure sache aber ich mein ja nur.


----------



## Mofeist (4. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> war dies nicht ein wichtiger punkt bei den 60er raids?....mit 39 mitspielern seite an seite zu kämpfen....der zusammenhalt....
> 
> die pre-quests fehlen...die benötigten mats für die legendären waffen sind spottbillig, mats sind nichtmehr bop..cd´s wurden entfernt...die wow-momente bleiben aus...die talentbäume sind komplett verändert...die ony-umhänge sind geschenkt....auch durch strath, scholo, db wird gerusht...aoe only....das pvp-system wurde kompett überarbeitet....mir würden noch 1000 dinge einfallen....
> 
> das einzige das erhalten blieb ist das design der instanzen.....ansonsten wurde alles verändert




aber dem bleibt fast nichts zuzufügen


----------



## Darkstiller (4. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe ihr managed das hier recht gut , ich hab keine Lust mehr in das Forum hier zu schauen , weil es einfach zu viele Flameboys gibt . Falls es Fragen gibt auf die ihr nicht antworten könnt oder nicht solltet verweist aufs Forum . Weiterhin gutes gelingen im Buffed forum .


----------



## Saucoireion (4. Mai 2009)

mal wieder /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broesl (4. Mai 2009)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> mal wieder /push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mann, du pusht nen Thread der nich mal ne Stunde alt is ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mfg Broesl


----------



## Kellner38 (4. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (4. Mai 2009)

niceday schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Freunde,
> 
> wir von Projekt 60, suchen noch Mitspieler die mit uns die alte Welt unsicher machen. Nein es handelt sich NICHT um eine Gilde, sondern um ein Projekt auf einem offiziellen EU Server! Wir wollen die 60er Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen und unser eigenes "Volk" gründen, um verschiedene 60er Sachen zu machen. Ob PVP oder PVE, wir wollen alles wie damals.
> 
> ...




Hab mal ne Frage:

gibt es eigentlich die möglichkeit (durch ein Item, ein gespräch mit einem Gm, oder IRGENDWAS), seinen character auf level 60 zu halten mit einem WOTLK account.

Also, dass man durch mobs killen usw. keine EP mehr bekommt, trotz wotlk +BC upgrade? (spamms wie "kauf dir halt nenn classic account du vollpfosten" werden ignoriert)


----------



## Saucoireion (4. Mai 2009)

soweit ich weiß nicht...

könntest höchstens dein account zurückstufen lassen


----------



## xerkxes (4. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich die möglichkeit (durch ein Item, ein gespräch mit einem Gm, oder IRGENDWAS), seinen character auf level 60 zu halten mit einem WOTLK account.



Hab genau deswegen vorgestern mit einem GM gesprochen, es ging darum ob es möglich sei für einen bestimmten Charakter eine Levelobergrenze zu setzen. Er meinte es fehlen ihm die Möglichkeiten das umzusetzen obwohl es rein technisch kein Thema wäre. Wär vielleicht was fürs Vorschlagsforum von WoW.


----------



## Keksemacher (4. Mai 2009)

Einzigste Möglichkeit wäre tatsächlich nur die Rückstufung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. Mai 2009)

Da Blizz einfach zu stur ist um Classicserver zu eröffnen find ich solche Sachen Hammer!
Man sieht sowas immer häufiger und ich hab mir nun auch ein zweites WoW gekauft. WoW Classic Kostet ja nix mehr. ^^

Klar das alte feeling erreicht man so auch noch nicht, aber es ist ein toller Anfang.
Die Skillbäume sind nunmal auch beim normalen Classic WoW überarbeitet, aber bei uns in der Gilde gibt es da halt auch gewisse Regeln bei der Talenteverteilung. Es läuft beispielsweise kein Krieger mit Titangrip herum. Diese Talente darf man für die Raids gar nicht erst skillen.
Klar macht man es sich so selbst schwerer, aber gena das ist auch der Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu den alten zergereien im Blackrock kommt es natürlich auch nicht mehr, aber wie gesagt, man kann halt nicht alles haben. 
Das PvP System ist auch seit Classiczeiten kaputt und da kann man genausowenig ändern. 

Aber es ist auf alle Fälle eine tolle Sache!


----------



## Mofeist (4. Mai 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Da Blizz einfach zu stur ist um Classicserver zu eröffnen find ich solche Sachen Hammer!




naja ist schon verständlich warum sies nicht machen, es ist einfach nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der sich diese Wünscht. Blizz müsste parallel für 2 patchstände aufkommen. Und oder nur bug fixes auf dem classic realm nachschieben (auf dauer wird den leuten hier aber auch langweilig, da kein neuer content alles schon gesehen etc) Daher ist es aus sicht von blizz logisch es nicht zu machen, weil für was wenn kein Gewinn rausspringt sondern nur mehr Aufwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niceday (4. Mai 2009)

naja man wird sehen wie es wird, spaß macht es aufjedenfall - das wette ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



momentan sind es schon mehr als 40 Leute dort... es werden stündlich mehr...

gruß


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (4. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> naja ist schon verständlich warum sies nicht machen, es ist einfach nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der sich diese Wünscht. Blizz müsste parallel für 2 patchstände aufkommen. Und oder nur bug fixes auf dem classic realm nachschieben (auf dauer wird den leuten hier aber auch langweilig, da kein neuer content alles schon gesehen etc) Daher ist es aus sicht von blizz logisch es nicht zu machen, weil für was wenn kein Gewinn rausspringt sondern nur mehr Aufwand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum nicht neue instanzen für lvl 60er content bringen? würde die leute sehr freuen und außerdem für nen DK freien server würd ich ( ich wette etliche tausend spieler auch) das doppelte an kohle zahlen.


----------



## Mofeist (4. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> warum nicht neue instanzen für lvl 60er content bringen? würde die leute sehr freuen und außerdem für nen DK freien server würd ich ( ich wette etliche tausend spieler auch) das doppelte an kohle zahlen.




Also nochmals. Blizz müsste dann für 2 Patchstände sorgen das heißt wie gesagt doppelter Aufwand für ein und denselben Spieler?! Sie müssten neue Mitarbeiter einstellen und ich glaube du scheinst nicht zu ahnen wie viel Entwicklungskosten in Raidinstancen stecken.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> naja ist schon verständlich warum sies nicht machen, es ist einfach nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der sich diese Wünscht. Blizz müsste parallel für 2 patchstände aufkommen. Und oder nur bug fixes auf dem classic realm nachschieben (auf dauer wird den leuten hier aber auch langweilig, da kein neuer content alles schon gesehen etc) Daher ist es aus sicht von blizz logisch es nicht zu machen, weil für was wenn kein Gewinn rausspringt sondern nur mehr Aufwand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klar, es wäre eine minderheit, aber einen Server der nur auf Version 1.xx geptacht werden würde, würdest du zu 100% voll kriegen. Ich glaub sogar viel mehr. 

Wegen der Contentsache, da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Nach zwei Jahren Classic WoW wurde mir nicht langweilig, ich habe das alte Naxx z.B ja auch nie gesehen. 
Aber jetzt mit WotlK ist mir seit der ersten oder zeiten Woche einfach nur noch langweilig. Man kriegt ja alles hinten rein geschoben und das einzige was noch zählt ist Gold und Epics. Die Sache mit dem Dualspecc als Beispiel, Blizz kann doch keine langen Questreihen für solche Sachen einfügen, weil sonst der grösste Teil der Community anfängt zu weinen. 
Aber genau wegen solchen Leuten ist WoW nun auch so wie es ist...

Ich sag es mal so, der Content in Classic war echt hart und für einen durchschnittlcihen Zocker hätte da man noch recht lange was zu beissen gehabt. C'thun und Naxx allgemein. 
Also ich war ende Classic immernoch in Bwl und Mc unterwegs und es wurde nicht einmal langweilig, denn man musste sich wirklich anstrengen, selbst wenn man die Ini schon kannte. 

Heute gehst du nach Naxxramas, haust alles um und gehst wieder. Fertig! 
Ulduar ist leider auch nicht wirklich so der bringer. Ich kann mich mit diesen Hardmodes einfach nicht anfreunden. 
Blizz hat es gut gmeint, aber schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## Schlaubel (4. Mai 2009)

wird zwar ne zeit lang lustig sein...aber dann sehnt ihr euch nach mehr wollt nich immer das bekannte spielen wollt mehr erreichen deswegen schon richtig was blizzard da angestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (4. Mai 2009)

Naja ein server nun gut das wäre ein riesiger Aufwand für Blizzard und aus rein wirtschaftlicher Form total uninteressant warum für 5-10k Spieler sowas anstellen?

und @ mein Vorposter so siehts aus. nach 1nem Jahr oder so wird es ausgelutscht sein da der content durch sein wird


----------



## Keksemacher (4. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Naja ein server nun gut das wäre ein riesiger Aufwand für Blizzard und aus rein wirtschaftlicher Form total uninteressant warum für 5-10k Spieler sowas anstellen?
> 
> und @ mein Vorposter so siehts aus. nach 1nem Jahr oder so wird es ausgelutscht sein da der content durch sein wird


Es soll meines Wissens ja auch erstmal nur bis zum nächsten Addon halten und dann wird geguckt wie viele Leute mitmachen und dann wird entsprechen aufgehört/weitergemacht.


----------



## xerkxes (4. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Es soll meines Wissens ja auch erstmal nur bis zum nächsten Addon halten und dann wird geguckt wie viele Leute mitmachen und dann wird entsprechen aufgehört/weitergemacht.



Dann vielleicht den BC Content durchmachen, wenn der Rest 90 ist. Illidan und Konsorten hat auch nicht jeder gesehen.


----------



## TheStormrider (4. Mai 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht den BC Content durchmachen, wenn der Rest 90 ist. Illidan und Konsorten hat auch nicht jeder gesehen.



Nach dem 30% Nerf von Patch 3.0.1. 

Das is auch keine Herrausforderung mehr !


----------



## Liandrii (4. Mai 2009)

So wie ich das sehe wollt ihr einfach nur die alten Inis unsicher machen und ein bischen Lvl 60 PvP betreiben, oder? Und das alles mit den neuen und zum teil komplett umgekrempelten Skillbäumen (z.B. Weihe war mal Schutz Pala exklusiv, soweit ich mich erinnern kann) und den geänderten Spells (z.B. Druiden Mondfeuer instand früher mal mit Castzeit). Naja das hört sich für mich nicht wirklich nach Classic an. Wenn es ein ECHTES Classic geben sollte, dann wär ich sofort dabei. Doch dann ist es mir nach 2 Wochen langweilig, ich merke wie "scheiße" es doch eigentlich war (und sind wir mal ehrlich das war es wirklich, ich Erinnere an Gold Farmen in Tyrs Hand *kotz*) und würde doch wieder zu WotLK wechseln. Ich bin zwar hier nicht mit allen Änderungen zufrieden, aber zu 99% macht Blizzard einen sehr guten Job.

Ich wünsche euch allerdings viel viel Spaß und Erfolg mit eurem Projekt, und wer weiß vielleicht gibt es mal einen zusachaltbaren Classicmode für neue Chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (4. Mai 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Nach dem 30% Nerf von Patch 3.0.1.
> 
> Das is auch keine Herrausforderung mehr !



Trotzdem spaziert man da nicht mit t4 durch. Zudem gibts auch gemütlichere Spieler.


----------



## Keksemacher (4. Mai 2009)

Liandrii schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe wollt ihr einfach nur die alten Inis unsicher machen und ein bischen Lvl 60 PvP betreiben, oder? Und das alles mit den neuen und zum teil komplett umgekrempelten Skillbäumen (z.B. Weihe war mal Schutz Pala exklusiv, soweit ich mich erinnern kann) und den geänderten Spells (z.B. Druiden Mondfeuer instand früher mal mit Castzeit). Naja das hört sich für mich nicht wirklich nach Classic an. Wenn es ein ECHTES Classic geben sollte, dann wär ich sofort dabei. Doch dann ist es mir nach 2 Wochen langweilig, ich merke wie "scheiße" es doch eigentlich war (und sind wir mal ehrlich das war es wirklich, ich Erinnere an Gold Farmen in Tyrs Hand *kotz*) und würde doch wieder zu WotLK wechseln. Ich bin zwar hier nicht mit allen Änderungen zufrieden, aber zu 99% macht Blizzard einen sehr guten Job.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allerdings viel viel Spaß und Erfolg mit eurem Projekt, und wer weiß vielleicht gibt es mal einen zusachaltbaren Classicmode für neue Chars
> 
> ...


Mondfeuer hatte nie Castzzeit.Zumindest nicht,während ich gespielt habe und das ist immerhin schon 4 Jahre lang.
Außerdem werden wir das alles ausgleichen,indem wir weniger Leute für Raidinstanzen nehmen und dann werden wir mit 25 Mann auch sehr lange and C'Thun sitzen und an Nefarian.
Außerdem sind Stammgruppen für Warsong und Arathi geplant,welche dann wie früher gegeneinander spielen.
Die BC-Items und Verzauberungen etc. werden wir auch nicht nutzen.
Außerdem werden die Skillungen mit 51 Punkten und nicht mit 71 gefüllt,daher wird dies nochmal ein wenig wichtiger.


----------



## Liandrii (4. Mai 2009)

Mondfeuer hatte sehr wohl eine Castzeit (Main ist Druide) und ich weiß noch wie ich mich damals gewundert habe, als ich das erste mal einen instant Mondfeuer hatte.

Wie gesagt ich wünsche viel Glück mit eurem Projekt, hat auf jeden Fall das Zeug dazu was zu werden.


----------



## Saucoireion (4. Mai 2009)

/push

macht mit, es lohnt sich! sind nun schon 42 leute die fest zugesagt haben!
und noch einige die sich noch nicht zwischen ally/horde entscheiden können!

www.projekt60.de.vu


----------



## Mofeist (4. Mai 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Trotzdem spaziert man da nicht mit t4 durch. Zudem gibts auch gemütlichere Spieler.




das wurde nach dem nerf random abgefarmt


----------



## pk2 (4. Mai 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> Du mir auch, wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal......du weißt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub er hat eher recht als du, Opera ist im Moment der sicherste Browser, da kommt kein Firefox ran, das einzige womit Opera nicht an Firefox rankommt ist die Geschwindigkeit! Also, wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal.......du weist schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (4. Mai 2009)

/push

50 feste mitglieder!


----------



## Saucoireion (4. Mai 2009)

/push

55!


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

kannst du das mit dem push mal lassen? normalerweise erlauben mods sowas nur einmal pro tag. wenn du weiter so machst wirst bald nicht mehr zum pushen kommen


----------



## Saucoireion (5. Mai 2009)

ok, sorry... dem war ich mir nicht bewusst!


----------



## Cazore (5. Mai 2009)

hach, das wär sooo schön, es gäbe so viele Ziele, Argentum, Zandalaar ehrfürchtig, AQ Zepterquestreihe, Thunderfury etc etc.. Brut Nozdormu..
Ich hab mit nem Krieger die T0,5/D1 Questreihe gemacht, es war spannend. Der hat auch das 3er Set aus AQ20, den selbstgeschmiedten epic Schild (bessren gabs nur im alten Naxx).. komplettes 60er Tankequip.

Leider hab ich zu wenig Zeit für sowas. Und ich denke, der tägliche Ärger über allerhand "Erleichterungen" - da hab ich auch kein Bock drauf.


----------



## niceday (5. Mai 2009)

jo, es kostet schon zeit, wird aber sicherlich nen heiden spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (5. Mai 2009)

Ist ja nicht so das man pausenlos online sein muss.. mein RL zieh ich dem Spiel auch noch vor.^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Mai 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Trotzdem spaziert man da nicht mit t4 durch. Zudem gibts auch gemütlichere Spieler.



oh doch....mit t4 spaziert man sogar locker durch.

aber was sollte das ganze dann bringen? jetzt classic...mit dem nächsten addon bc...und mit dem übernächsten dann wotlk oder wie? alles zeitverzögert und nach zahlreichen nerfs, neuen talentbäumen usw..?


----------



## Saucoireion (5. Mai 2009)

im moment sieht es so aus:

Allianz: 34 Spieler
Horde: 30 Spieler

noch ca 5-10 Spieler auf jeder Seite und es kann bald losgehen!


----------



## niceday (5. Mai 2009)

so schauts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broesl (5. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> oh doch....mit t4 spaziert man sogar locker durch.
> 
> aber was sollte das ganze dann bringen? jetzt classic...mit dem nächsten addon bc...und mit dem übernächsten dann wotlk oder wie? alles zeitverzögert und nach zahlreichen nerfs, neuen talentbäumen usw..?



Also so wie du das sagst hört es sich an wie wenns ihnen zu schwer wär und sie nur darauf warten, dass die Bosse generft werden, so wie Illidan etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg Broesl


----------



## Keksemacher (5. Mai 2009)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> im moment sieht es so aus:
> 
> Allianz: 34 Spieler
> Horde: 30 Spieler
> ...


Das mit den Spielern würd ich nicht zulaut sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eisenwolf lässt sich da bestimmt noch etwas Zeit,damit alles perfekt läuft.
Aber das bisschen warten können wir ja alle vertragen.


----------



## Keksemacher (5. Mai 2009)

Wir sind jetzt schon 65 Leute und es werden immer mehr und mehr also meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (5. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt schon 65 Leute und es werden immer mehr und mehr also meldet euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau!


----------



## Darkstiller (5. Mai 2009)

Sagt nichts , was ihr nicht bestätigen könnt . Thx sonst immer schön den thread oben halten . Viele haben ihn schon angeschaut um genau zu sein  23.755


----------



## niceday (6. Mai 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Sagt nichts , was ihr nicht bestätigen könnt . Thx sonst immer schön den thread oben halten . Viele haben ihn schon angeschaut um genau zu sein  23.755



läuft noch immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


brauchen noch ein par Spieler auf beiden Seiten... meldet euch !


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. Mai 2009)

Broesl schrieb:


> Also so wie du das sagst hört es sich an wie wenns ihnen zu schwer wär und sie nur darauf warten, dass die Bosse generft werden, so wie Illidan etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so war das nicht gemeint. aber da vorgeschlagen wurde danach bc anzugehen...frage ich mich welchen sinn das ganze haben soll, wenn doch alles gespielt wird...nur zeitverzögert.


----------



## Natral (6. Mai 2009)

wie wärs mit schon vorhandenen 60er gilden?  enjoy the past auf  kil jaeden


----------



## Raethor (6. Mai 2009)

Schöne Idee, scheint auch gut durchdacht... nur leider glaub ich, ich würd selbst nicht all zu lang dort spielen, weil einfach tatsächlich das damalige flair nicht erreicht werden kann. Das liegt zum einen an den Spielern auf 80 und den zahlreichen Veränderungen, die indirekt eben auch den 60er Content beeinflussen :/

Wenn Blizzard sich dazu entschließen sollte, eine Classic Server zu öffnen, was ja momentan nicht so aussieht, wenn man Blueposts im Amiforum liest, dann würde ich tatsächlich einer der ersten sein, der seinen Acc reaktiviert. Denn MIR gefiel das Flair von damals, was viele ja kritisieren.

mfg


----------



## Ginkohan (6. Mai 2009)

mich störte so der eine Satz vonwegen alte Klassenverteilung...mein Armer Tankpala...
Aber allein schon wegen dem Nicht BC Account Vorraussetzung fällt die Sache bei mir flach da ich wie viele andere glaube, dass das Projekt zwar ganz nett sein mag aber nicht den flair von damals wieder bringen kann.


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Natral schrieb:


> wie wärs mit schon vorhandenen 60er gilden?  enjoy the past auf  kil jaeden


Wir hatten schon eine Anfrage von Enjoy the past,haben diese jedoch abgelehnt,da wir nach mehr streben.


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Sind jetzt schon fast 80 Leute.Also Leute immer schön bewerben.


----------



## Mofeist (6. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wir hatten schon eine Anfrage von Enjoy the past,haben diese jedoch abgelehnt,da wir nach mehr streben.



inwiefern nach mehr streben?


----------



## Anburak-G (6. Mai 2009)

Gute Frage ;-)


----------



## Kellner38 (6. Mai 2009)

Enjoy the Past gibt es scho so lange das es sich eigentlich nichts mehr bringt da die schon alles bis auf Cthun down haben. Ich würde aber gerne noch die Gilden Firstkills in BWL MC AQ erleben also fällt das flach.

Wir streben danach, dass wir auf beiden Seiten Allianz und Horde jeweils eine Gilde haben. So sind ausgeglichene Schlachtfelder kein Problem und das PvP macht wieder länger Spaß


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> inwiefern nach mehr streben?


Wie du wahrscheinlich weißt ist Enjoy the past nur eine Gilde stimms?
Wir hingegen wollen zwei Classicgilden haben.
Eine auf der Allianzseite und eine auf Hordenseite.
Somit ist nicht nur der Raidcontent da sondern,so wie früher im PvP Stammgruppen die gegeneinanderkämpfen,so wie auch Open PvP.
Außerdem werden auch verschiedene Events gestartet,was zum Beispiel Open PvP beinhaltet,jedoch auch andere Sachen.
Und so etwas zum Beispiel wäre für Enjoy the past nie möglich.
Außerdem herrscht damit,da alles ja zu einem Projekt gehört immer eine Verbindung zwischen Allianz-und Hordengilde.


----------



## Mofeist (6. Mai 2009)

Serverauswahl wurde noch keine getroffen oder?


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Serverauswahl wurde noch keine getroffen oder?


Es läuft zurzeit eine Abstimmung der Serverart,danach wird dann entschieden,welcher Server gewählt wird.


----------



## Natálya (6. Mai 2009)

An für sich find ich das ja schon geil, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum so viele Leute ständig ein lvl 60 Projekt starten wollen. Warum tut ihr euch nicht zusammen? Wie wollt ihr sonst 40 Leute für Raids zusammen bekommen bzw. es können auch nie alle 40, also braucht man noch mehr Leute, in eurem Fall dann x2, wenn ihr beide Fraktionen besetzten wollt.
Wenn ich Geld und Zeit für für einen 2. Acc hätte würd ich das gerne mal ausprobieren, aber weder das eine noch das andere ist vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich es ja schade finde, dass es kein Naxx/T3 mehr gibt. So n richtiger Classic Server wäre schon was, aber das wird Blizz nie machen. ._.


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Wir machen die Raids nicht mit 40 Mann,da dies einfach viel zu leicht wäre.
Die neuen Talente sind für 80 ausgelegt und dementsprechend stark.
MC z.B. wollen wir nur mit 25 Mann machen,damit die Herausforderung wieder da ist.


----------



## Mofeist (6. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wir machen die Raids nicht mit 40 Mann,da dies einfach viel zu leicht wäre.
> Die neuen Talente sind für 80 ausgelegt und dementsprechend stark.
> MC z.B. wollen wir nur mit 25 Mann machen,damit die Herausforderung wieder da ist.




wäre da nciht nur alte skillbäume sinnvoller bzw halt bis zu den alten 31er talenten?


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> wäre da nciht nur alte skillbäume sinnvoller bzw halt bis zu den alten 31er talenten?


Sinnvoller wäre es bestimmt,aber die alten Skillbäume sind nicht mehr vorhanden,auch nicht die,die vor den 31er Talenten waren.
Außerdem hat man nun nur genau so viele Punkte,um ein Ultimate zubekommen und deswegen ist auch die Talentverteilung nun ein wenig komplizierter.


----------



## Distrupter (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe bei ETP gespielt und weiß somit, wovon ich rede.

Glaubt mir, nehmt die Talente bis zum 31. Talent im Baum. Ursprünglich hatten wir bei ETP auch 51er Talente und der Schaden war einfach zu übertrieben. Selbst mit 31er Talenten war MC später aufgrund des hohen Equipstandards auch mit 20-30 Leuten ein Witz. Am Anfang wird MC dann mit blauem Equip vielleicht noch fordernd sein, aber später... naja. Auch wenn die alten Bäume nicht mehr so wie sie früher einmal waren vorhanden sind, ist es erheblich besser. Dass ihr BC/Wotlk Items und Enchants verbietet (soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen habe) ist genau richtig, da sie viel zu gut sind. Allerdings würde ich euch zusätzlich raten auch sämtliche PVP Items (Kriegsfürstensets und -waffen, ggf. auch den Fraktionsbezogenen Kram) in Raids zu verbieten. Ich habe bei ETP einen Heiler gespielt und ganz bewusst nicht den Heilkolben für Ehre gekauft(Inzwischen  sind die PVP Items bei ETP in Raids gänzlich verboten). Der Grund war ganz einfach der, dass man dann lange nichts neues zu Gesicht bekommt, weil dieser Kolben beispielsweise einfach viel besser ist. Vergleichbare Items (PVE) kriegt ihr erst Richtung Ende BWL. Außerdem denke ich werden die meisten den Content nicht einfach nur mal spielen wollen, um es halt einfach mal getan zu haben. Ich denke eher, dass sie dann doch nochmal die guten und meiner Meinung nach besseren Zeiten spielen wollen und diejenigen sollten auch "ehrlich zu sich selbst sein" und sich einen großen Spaßfaktor nicht durch Dinge wie "heimlich Glyphen rein tun" oder zu gute BC enchants oder was auch immer holen.

Naja ich wünsch Euch gutes Gelingen und wollte euch dafür noch ein paar Ratschläge geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Distrupter


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Das mit den PvP-Items wird bisher noch nicht besprochen(wurde anscheinend auch so geplant,dass es erst später besprochen wird),jedoch scheint es darauf hinauszulaufen,dass wir in der Anfangszeit noch kein PvP-Equip benutzen bzw. in den Raids so wie Enjoy the past überhaupt gar kein PvP-Equip benutzen,dieses wird dann nur für unsere PvP-Events benutzt.
Das mit den Glyphen kann ich verstehen jedoch wurde es von den Projektleitern erlaubt,BC-Enchants sind jedoch verboten und jemand,der sie benutzt muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.
Zu den Talenten:Es wird sich eigen,was darauf wird.
Wenn wir wircklich zu viel Schaden damit machen,wird dieses Thema bestimmt noch einmal sehr genau besprochen.


----------



## BoGxer (6. Mai 2009)

Shelong schrieb:


> Würd es einen server geben, auf dem man von vorneherein nur Classic spielen kann, würde ich mir dort sofort einen Char auf dem Server hochspielen... aber sonne halbe Sache... hmm... nene lieber net...




Hi,

die Idee würde ich auch begrüßen. Ein Server auf dem Blizzard von vornherein jeglichen BC aufwärts Content blockt...


----------



## Phobius (6. Mai 2009)

Interessant klingt das ganze ja schon.

Aber imho lässt sich das nicht (mehr) so wie zu Classic Zeiten spielen, da Blizzard einfach zu viel verändert hat. Finde ich eigentlich sehr schade da mich gerade die alten Raid-Instanzen mit einem "orginalen" 60er sehr reizen würden. Denn man hört immer nur dass die noch eine echte Herausforderung waren.  
Ich selber kam ja leider erst zu BC Zeiten zum Raiden, und dort auch relativ spät.

Des weiteren hätte ich im Moment einfach nicht die Zeit & Lust, einen Charakter von 0-60 zu spielen. Und allgemein habe ich nicht die Zeit auf 2 Servern mehr oder minder aktiv zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß & Gelingen bei euren Retro-Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distrupter (6. Mai 2009)

Also ist nur meine Erfahrung gewesen. Geringe Glyphen finde ich persönlich auch nicht weiter schlimm, erheblich hingegen schon weitaus mehr. Ich persönlich denke, dass die BC/Wotlk Talente das Gameplay schon zu stark verändern, um es "classic" zu nennen. Wie gesagt, man kann es natürlich nicht exakt so wie damals gestalten...z.B. der Zauber Wasserschild... kein bischen Classic und dennoch hats jeder bei ETP benutzt. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie ein Krieger einer Classic-Gilde dann mit Ashkandi in der einen und was gibt es noch schönes.. joar Sulfuras in der anderen Hand herumläuft... naja... find ich dann im Zusammenhang mit Classic recht sagen wir unangebracht. Oder so ein kleiner putziger mit Hots um sich werfender Baum... gehört einfach nich zu Classic. Zumindest für Raids ein persönliches no go von mir. Für PVP ists so eine Sache. Da ihr - was ja auch Sinn eures Projektes ist - sowohl eine Ally und eine Horde Gilde habt könnt ihr schon schöne Open PVP Events organisieren und in diesem Fall würde ich mich auch hier gegen 51er Talente oder ähnliches aussprechen. Ich weiß nicht, wie es dann in BGs aussehen wird... teils schwierig gegen DKs zu spielen und 60-69 WS/AB ist natürlich auch nicht so schön - da brauch man schon oftmals die höheren Talente, wenn man mithalten will. Aber bei internen Projekt 60 BGs wäre es dann ja egal, weil alle - egal wie ihr euch nun entscheidet - gleich geskillt sind / sein dürfen.


----------



## Eisblôck (6. Mai 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> thats the point aber fast jeder hat wotlk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hab ein warry mit T2,5 und ALLE Raids Selbst organisiert und erklärte die bosse usw.

Von wegen ''Alles verwähnte rotznasen die durchgezogen werden''


----------



## Distrupter (6. Mai 2009)

Eisblôck schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein warry mit T2,5 und ALLE Raids Selbst organisiert und erklärte die bosse usw.
> 
> Von wegen ''Alles verwähnte rotznasen die durchgezogen werden''



Nur, weil die sie organisiert hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du dir dein T 2,5 "ehrlich erarbeitet hast". Das Organisieren kann genauso gut daraus bestanden haben, sich 80er zu suchen und mit denen da durch zu gehen. Kann ich natürlich so nicht beurteilen, weil ich nicht weiß, seit wann dein Krieger dieses Equip hat. Wenn es nicht von damals ist... ich glaub nicht, dass du ab BC auch nur irgendwann einen ganzen 40er Raid mit 60ern finden würdest, um die Classic Raids zu raiden - außer du bist natürlich in einer Classic Gilde.


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Distrupter schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie es dann in BGs aussehen wird... teils schwierig gegen DKs zu spielen und 60-69 WS/AB ist natürlich auch nicht so schön - da brauch man schon oftmals die höheren Talente, wenn man mithalten will. Aber bei internen Projekt 60 BGs wäre es dann ja egal, weil alle - egal wie ihr euch nun entscheidet - gleich geskillt sind / sein dürfen.


BG's werden mit Stammgruppen der Horden/Allianzgilde gegen die gegenerische Fraktion ausgetragen,so dass eine Stammgruppe unserer Allianzgilde aufeine Stammgruppe unserer Hordengilde trifft.


----------



## Distrupter (6. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> BG's werden mit Stammgruppen der Horden/Allianzgilde gegen die gegenerische Fraktion ausgetragen,so dass eine Stammgruppe unserer Allianzgilde aufeine Stammgruppe unserer Hordengilde trifft.



Joar dann würd ich sagen 31er Talente ( da sie dann alle haben ist die Chancengleichheit in dieser Hinsicht gegeben), weil es Classic näher kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

So es sind jetzt schon über 90 Mitgliedern und es ist nicht klar,bis wann noch aufgenommen wird.
Also meldet euch!


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

Distrupter schrieb:


> Joar dann würd ich sagen 31er Talente ( da sie dann alle haben ist die Chancengleichheit in dieser Hinsicht gegeben), weil es Classic näher kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nunja wenn alle 51er Talente haben ist es auch ausgeglichen.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> BG's werden mit Stammgruppen der Horden/Allianzgilde gegen die gegenerische Fraktion ausgetragen,so dass eine Stammgruppe unserer Allianzgilde aufeine Stammgruppe unserer Hordengilde trifft.


und wer garantiert euch das ihr im selben bg landet?


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und wer garantiert euch das ihr im selben bg landet?


Meistens ist es so,dass das System dann diese Gruppen gegeneinander spielen lässt.
Stammgruppen im 60er Bereich gibt es sonst wohl auch kaum welche.


----------



## Inoyah (6. Mai 2009)

Bin gesappnt ob das was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drücke euch die Daumen,ich finde jedenfalls TBC war die beste Erweiterung und Wotlk nicht notwendig,aber MC nur mit 60ern wieder,wird bestimmt Lustig,aber Naxxrammas ist ja nicht mehr da cO

Inoyah


----------



## Distrupter (6. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Nunja wenn alle 51er Talente haben ist es auch ausgeglichen.



Will ich auch nicht abstreiten, aber der Punkt ist ja, dass es sich um eine Classic Gilde handelt... die guten Alten Zeiten nochmal aufleben lassen. Und in dieser hinsicht wären die 31er Talente wohl besser.. hatte ich ja oben bereits begründet. Ist natürlich jeder Gilde selber überlassen, WIE classic es letztlich wirken soll und kann =D

Edit: Das ganze soll jetzt auch nicht in einen Streit ausarten... ich kann letztlich sowie nichts ausrichten, außer euch sagen, wie ich darüber denke. In gewissen Situationen wird es auch am einzelnen liegen, wie classic er es für sich persönlich haben möchte und was er dafür tut.


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Mai 2009)

Distrupter schrieb:


> Edit: Das ganze soll jetzt auch nicht in einen Streit ausarten... ich kann letztlich sowie nichts ausrichten, außer euch sagen, wie ich darüber denke. In gewissen Situationen wird es auch am einzelnen liegen, wie classic er es für sich persönlich haben möchte und was er dafür tut.


Das es in einen Streit ausartet möchte ich auch nicht.
Viel lieber möchte ich mich erstmal bei dir bedanken,dass du doch den ein oder anderen Tipp gegeben hast.
Wenn es das Feeling doch zu sehr stört werde ich dies natürlich im Forum ansprechen.


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Mai 2009)

Wir sind jetzt 100 Leute!
Also bewerbt euch,bevor es fürs erste zu spät ist.


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. Mai 2009)

DerMitDemZahnstocher schrieb:


> Ganz Ehrlich jungs gute idee aber NIEMALS UMSETZBAR
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ES WIRD NICHT KLAPPEN...................



DOCH!!!!

Es gibt mehrere solcher Gilden!

Und die laufen top!

Also rede nicht von Dingen von denen du nichts weisst!


----------



## Mofeist (7. Mai 2009)

einzige was mein interesse eben bremst ist die 51er talente. Content wäre auch nochmal schön zu sehen


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Mai 2009)

So es sind jetzt über 110 Leute und Sonntag ist endlich der Start.
Also nochmal schnell dazustoßen,bevor es los geht.


----------



## Kraila-Rexxar (8. Mai 2009)

tönt spannend.. mal sehen

viel Spass im 60-69er WS und AB.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darum hab ich seinerzeit bei Enjoy the past aufgehört.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagtwir haben eine Allianzgilde und eine Hordengilde,daher sind BG's für uns nur gegen 60er Gegner(Schlachtgruppe-Allianz gegen Schlachtgruppe-Horde).


----------



## Mofeist (8. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wie gesagtwir haben eine Allianzgilde und eine Hordengilde,daher sind BG's für uns nur gegen 60er Gegner(Schlachtgruppe-Allianz gegen Schlachtgruppe-Horde).




server steht jetzt eigentlich schon fest?


----------



## fathril (8. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wie gesagtwir haben eine Allianzgilde und eine Hordengilde,daher sind BG's für uns nur gegen 60er Gegner(Schlachtgruppe-Allianz gegen Schlachtgruppe-Horde).


wer sagt den dass ihr immer gegen einander spielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> wer sagt den dass ihr immer gegen einander spielt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


System sollte das eigentlich so zusortieren.

EDIT:Server wird Sonntag bekanntgegeben,damit sich alle ersma mit Classic zudecken und dann anfangen können.


----------



## Mofeist (8. Mai 2009)

Nehmt ihr dannach eigentlich keine mehr auf also wenn das Projekt mal gestartet hat oder wie darf ich die paar posts in der Richtung früher im thread verstehen?


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Mai 2009)

Natürlich nehmen wir später wieder auf,bloss irgendwann sind fürs erste voll,was aber anscheinend noch ein wenig dauert.


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Mai 2009)

Wir sind jetzt 120 Leute und es beginnt morgen!
Also meldet euch nochmal an bevor es los geht!


----------



## Mofeist (9. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt 120 Leute und es beginnt morgen!
> Also meldet euch nochmal an bevor es los geht!




Frage erneut server nun bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Frage erneut server nun bekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was verstehst du an dem wort sonntag nicht?


----------



## Natálya (9. Mai 2009)

@ Kronas: genau das selbe habe ich mir gerade auch gedacht. xD

Ich mach zwar nicht mit, aber wenn ich mitmachen würde, würde ich wollen, dass Glyphen, BC/LK Equip/Verzauberungen und Juwi Kram verboten ist. Und das alle nur bis zum 31er Talent skillen. Klar haben sich die Bäume insgesamt verändert, aber 41er und 51er Talente gab's einfach nicht, das kann man vermeiden. 
Wenn dann richtig, bzw. so authentisch wie möglich.


----------



## Mofeist (9. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was verstehst du an dem wort sonntag nicht?



ähm es könnte ja sein das der Server mittlerweile bekannt ist. Kanst du auf Fragen nur mit Gegenfragen antworten und keine richtigen Antworten geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> ähm es könnte ja sein das der Server mittlerweile bekannt ist. Kanst du auf Fragen nur mit Gegenfragen antworten und keine richtigen Antworten geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


keksemacher gibt bis jetzt alle news raus
letzte info von keksemacher war sonntag
irgendwie schleicht sich die vermutung ein, dass es am sonntag bekannt gegeben wird


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> ähm es könnte ja sein das der Server mittlerweile bekannt ist. Kanst du auf Fragen nur mit Gegenfragen antworten und keine richtigen Antworten geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heute Nachmittag wird der Server bekannt gegeben.

EDIT:Es sind jetzt 130 Leute,die am Projekt mitmachen.


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Mai 2009)

Das Projekt ist gestartet!
Meldet euch noch schnell im Forum an und macht mit!


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

idee gut, umsetzung problematisch, da viele nicht bereit sind ihren ersten acc aufzugeben für einen ohne bc und wotlk




kommt edith und meint:
man sollte großees mimimi im offi forum für einen offi 60-like server amchen ^^

natürlich rp pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerruebe (10. Mai 2009)

War grad auf eurem Forum, und mir gefällts! 

Viel Spass und Erfolg euch, lasst mal was von Raids hier hören =)


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Mai 2009)

Ich werde versuchen das hier immer aktuell zu halten.


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2009)

Das lustige ist ja dass bereits jetzt die ersten realisieren dass Classic einige eklatante Nachteile hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://projekt60.f4k3.de/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=55


----------



## Inflames90 (10. Mai 2009)

> Firefox und IE User tun mir halt leid.



EPIC Fail


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja dass bereits jetzt die ersten realisieren dass Classic einige eklatante Nachteile hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da ich indem link öfter davon gelesen habe, das man ja als verstärker auf hunter t0 ausweichen könne, wollt ich mal fragen ob mir jemand eines der setteile davon verlinken kann.
in der buffed datenbank ist leider keins der set als t0 bezeichnet. bei den anderen t sets ist auch immer die bedingung , dass man die jeweilige klasse sein muss, ist das beim t0 nicht so?


----------



## Mofeist (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da ich indem link öfter davon gelesen habe, das man ja als verstärker auf hunter t0 ausweichen könne, wollt ich mal fragen ob mir jemand eines der setteile davon verlinken kann.
> in der buffed datenbank ist leider keins der set als t0 bezeichnet. bei den anderen t sets ist auch immer die bedingung , dass man die jeweilige klasse sein muss, ist das beim t0 nicht so?



t0 ist nicht klassen gebunden zum Anlegen. Nur kannst du es nicht aufwerten zu 0,5 weil es ja ein anderes klassen set ist


----------



## sljnx (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da ich indem link öfter davon gelesen habe, das man ja als verstärker auf hunter t0 ausweichen könne, wollt ich mal fragen ob mir jemand eines der setteile davon verlinken kann.
> in der buffed datenbank ist leider keins der set als t0 bezeichnet. bei den anderen t sets ist auch immer die bedingung , dass man die jeweilige klasse sein muss, ist das beim t0 nicht so?



vielleicht kann dir das weiterhelfen:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/armorsets/

dungeonset 1 = t0

grüße


----------



## Keksemacher (11. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja dass bereits jetzt die ersten realisieren dass Classic einige eklatante Nachteile hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man sollte nicht immer alles schlecht reden.


----------



## sljnx (11. Mai 2009)

was ich aber ein wenig inkonsequent finde ist, dass Juwelenschleifen als Beruf verboten ist,
Inschriftenkunde (bzw. das einsetzen von glyphen) allerdings nicht.

Die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht,
aber von jedem verlangen, dass er classic hat und auch später mal vorhat mit ihnen zu raiden doch ein wenig radikal.
Wäre gerne der Gruppe beigetreten und hätte mich mit ihnen auf lvl 60 gelevelt und wäre dann mit ihnen in instanzen
gegangen, aber jedoch nur solange bis auch ich lvl 61 erreicht hätte.

Da das aber nicht erwünscht ist, was ich zum teil ja auch selbst nachvollziehen kann,
da die Projektleitung ja auch raiden möchte, und auf keinen fall will,
dass so leute wie ich mitmachen und dann nach aufbau einer raidgruppe die gilde verlassen werden.

Wünsche dem Projekt dennoch viel erfolg und bin gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickeln wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forgoth (11. Mai 2009)

O,o Das versteh ich nun aber auch nicht....


----------



## Darkstiller (11. Mai 2009)

Ja juwelenschleifen ist "verboten " , weil man es sich ohne bc nicht beibringen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sljnx (11. Mai 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Ja juwelenschleifen ist "verboten " , weil man es sich ohne bc nicht beibringen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum muss es dann extra verboten werden, wenn es eh niemand lernen kann?

aber es soll doch ein "classic" Projekt werden, d.h. jeder spielt, dass was es zur zeit vor bc gab.
sprich es gab keine todesritter, palas bei der horde juwe etc.
aber zu classic zeiten gab es auch keine glyphen.


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (11. Mai 2009)

Würde gerne mitmschen aber ich will nicht für 2 accs zahlen da ich meinen jetzigen doch gerne weiterspielen würde.



Stoneddragon schrieb:


> eigenes Volk o.O?



Jaaa ich bin ein Nachtzwom


----------



## Mofeist (11. Mai 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Sache entwickelt im Moment is ja echt guter Zulauf in beiden Gilden eventuell reaktivier ich in naher Zukunft meinen classic acc auch wieder und seh vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (12. Mai 2009)

sljnx schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht,
> aber von jedem verlangen, dass er classic hat und auch später mal vorhat mit ihnen zu raiden doch ein wenig radikal.
> Wäre gerne der Gruppe beigetreten und hätte mich mit ihnen auf lvl 60 gelevelt und wäre dann mit ihnen in instanzen
> gegangen, aber jedoch nur solange bis auch ich lvl 61 erreicht hätte.


Nichts gegen dich aber du verstehst den Sinn des Projektes nicht ganz oder?


----------



## TvP1981 (12. Mai 2009)

Man braucht doch keine 2 Accounts. Nur eine 2te WOW-Version, auf der nur Classic installiert ist.


----------



## Fearforfun (12. Mai 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Also wer 16 stunden in nem BG hockt bzw. überhaupt 16 stunden durchgehend vorm pc sitzt hat echt nen nicht irreparablen Suchtschaden .



Bitte benutz keine fremdwörter wenn du sie nicht kennst nicht irreparablen ist doppelte verneinung


----------



## niceday (15. Mai 2009)

wir suchen nun noch Leute bei der Allianz!

Die Horde ist soweit bedient und hat einen Aufnahmestop.

Meldet euch, es lohnt sich...

Bewerben unter http://projekt60.f4k3.de


----------



## Frek01 (15. Mai 2009)

Nexit schrieb:


> Du kennt dich mit wow nicht aus oder?
> 
> Classic - level 1-60
> bc        - level 60-70
> ...


nirgendswo steht dass ihr einen classic wow account, bei dem lvl 60 das maximum ist, als vorraussetzung habt

also kann er sich sehr wohl mit wow auskennen


----------



## Frek01 (15. Mai 2009)

viel glück bei eurem projekt

nebenbei will ich nochma die 2 deutschen raidaktiven classic gilden erwähnen,
concordare.net - Enjoy the Past (Horde)
classic-wow.foren-city.de/ - Resurrection of the Past (Allianz)


----------



## ChrisM1988 (15. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob das ein Keylogger ist oder nicht aber Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste sag ich immer also lass ich da die Finger weg. 

Wer ernsthaftes Interesse an einem solchen Projekt hat meldet sich bitte hier oder hier.


----------



## Leeeroy (15. Mai 2009)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Man braucht doch keine 2 Accounts. Nur eine 2te WOW-Version, auf der nur Classic installiert ist.



loool, so nen dummen beitrag schon lang net mehr gelesen..

Warum brauch tman ne 2te WoW-Version, auf der nur Classic installiert ist? Meinst du wenn man BC net installiert hat bekommt man keine XP? 

Voellig falsch, wenn man BC/WotLK nicht installiert hat, aber der Acc erweitert ist, kann man sich auf den Acc netmal einloggen...

so long


----------



## niceday (4. Juni 2009)

das projekt läuft soweit gut,
wir haben schon große vortschritte gemacht, und es macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir suchen nun noch vorallem allianzler! bewerbt euch und werdet teil!

http://projekt60.f4k3.de


----------



## niceday (5. Juni 2009)

wollte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass wir nun aufnahmestopp bei der Horde haben,
dennoch suchen wir nette Leute bei der Allianz!

meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://projekt60.f4k3.de

Gruß


----------



## fst (15. Juni 2009)

Warum denkt ihr das das ALTE equit..die ALTE skillung...die ALTEN maximal level besser sind???ist doch unsinn nur bis auf 60 zu spielen wenn es bis 80 geht.......bzw was ist daran besser????


----------



## Delor (15. Juni 2009)

Weil es eben Leute gibt die dem alten Content besser finden als die beiden Addons.
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen ich hätte nix dagegen wenn Blizzard mal Classic Server einführen würde.
Aber dafür extra nen neuen Account erstellen hab ich auch keinen Lust.

Ist eben geschmackssache. Gibt die die im aktuellen Content glücklich sind und einige die dem classic WOW nachtrauern.


----------



## Broesl (15. Juni 2009)

Weil viele, wie ich auch, erst mit WotLk eingestiegen sind und ich würde viel dafür geben die 60er, aber auch die 70er Zeiten zu erleben, allerdings ist es in dem kleinen Rahmen eher nicht das was ich suche.



Mfg Broesl


----------



## PhilippPower (15. Juni 2009)

gt gut


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (15. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Idee schwachsinnig  trotz der aufwendigen Bemühung des "projektleiters".

Mittlerweile ist ja wohl bekannt das die Talente und die mechanik der chars mit bc darauf ausgerichtet war, jetzt ist es halt auf wotlk ausgerichtet.

Das heisst das der 60er content verhältnismäßig leichter ist als ulduar  mit 80. 
Ok es gibts paar intereassante Sachen, z.b den überdimensionalen schleimling den man einfrieren muss um den zu besiegen in AQ, nur mann kann auch alles nachlesen.

Also mit woltk mechanik den 60er content raiden und extra dafür ein  extra account zulegen damit der char nicht über lvl 60 kommt? (es kann mir keiner erzählen das jemand !nur! noch in classic gebieten spielt wo es kaum Spieler gibt)
Nee Danke

Wenn man nicht weiß wie einige Bosse gehen wird man auch mit lvl 80 wipen.
Die lvl begrenzung ist sinnlos weil die heutigen 60 viel stärker sind wie damals und man heute klassen (zusammen) verwenden kann (samt boni) die es für die 60er raids nicht vorgesehen waren. 

LG euer kleeener Weltherrscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: habe mit bc richtig angefangen zu spielen^^


----------



## RainbowRaider (15. Juni 2009)

Ihr seid vll Helden. Tut so als würdet ihr classic WoW spielen und rusht durch 40er(!) inis, mit bissl mehr als 10 Leuten. Dass muss sich ja sehr realistisch anfühlen ...


----------



## *Quicksilver* (15. Juni 2009)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> Ihr seid vll Helden. Tut so als würdet ihr classic WoW spielen und rusht durch 40er(!) inis, mit bissl mehr als 10 Leuten. Dass muss sich ja sehr realistisch anfühlen ...



Stimme vollkommen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nunja vll wenn sie erwachen gehen sie "Projekt RL - werde Teil der realen Welt" ein^^


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Juni 2009)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> Ihr seid vll Helden. Tut so als würdet ihr classic WoW spielen und rusht durch 40er(!) inis, mit bissl mehr als 10 Leuten. Dass muss sich ja sehr realistisch anfühlen ...



ich geh mal davon aus das du auch teil des projekts bist oder warst...
da kann ich nur zustimmen..da gehen noch ganz andere sachen.....^^

zum schluss waren es fürr mich etliche unstimmige sachen,die mich veranlasst haben das projekt zu verlassen..

-nicht einhalten von absprachen die im forum besprochen wurden
-sehr dubiose und nich nachvollziehbare serverwahl
-eine bei problemen, sehr zurückhaltende aggierende "Projektleitung"
-grüppchenbildungen innerhalb des projektes
-viele "imba-roxxor" die ihr "Wissen" und "können" den ganzen tag im /g breittreten


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Juni 2009)

Die Idee ist sehr schön. Ich kenne die alten Zeiten noch, aber ich denke aufgrund der vielen Veränderungen an  den Klassen Skills und den Innis bzw. Schlachtzügen ist es nicht mehr das gleiche wie früher. Du wirst sicher enttäuscht sein was dahin ist ist dahin kann man auch nicht wiederholen.
Denk es wird auch nicht einfach sein viele Leute aufzutreiben die nur WOW kaufen und einen neuen Acc. erstellen. Auch mit einigen DK muss man rechnen.
Denkt mal an das alte Naxx und was ist heute daraus geworden.
Wünsch Dir viel Glück bei Deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## Garviel Loken (15. Juni 2009)

Hab das hier grade gelesen und finde es toll, dass es noch so viele Leute gibt, die ebenfalls so wie ich spielen. Ich habe mir nach ein paar Jahren WOW auch einen kompletten Neuanfang gegönnt und nur das Basisspiel besorgt - mir macht das irgendwie mehr Spaß als früher mit den beiden Erweiterungen ;-)


----------



## Figetftw! (15. Juni 2009)

Schade das ich vor 2wochen angefangen habe meine kleine gnom schurkin zu leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war halt mein alter classic main mit 8/8 t2.... hätte gerne bei euch mitgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade


----------



## Schlamm (22. Juni 2009)

Leute, ich hörte doch von den News, dass man bald den EP-Gewinn ausschalten kann. Wäre das nicht die Rettung?! xD

Immerhin müsste so keiner einen neuen Account kaufen nur um den alten Content spielen zu wollen, oder nicht?!


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juni 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Leute, ich hörte doch von den News, dass man bald den EP-Gewinn ausschalten kann. Wäre das nicht die Rettung?! xD
> 
> Immerhin müsste so keiner einen neuen Account kaufen nur um den alten Content spielen zu wollen, oder nicht?!




naja der allianz raid wurde leider eingestellt (ich verbreite das hier einfach mal obwohl ich kein member bin) dies hat mich vom beitritt beim projekt abgehalten hätte extra meine classic nachtelfin schurkin hin getranst :/


----------



## 50Cent200 (22. Juni 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Leute, ich hörte doch von den News, dass man bald den EP-Gewinn ausschalten kann. Wäre das nicht die Rettung?! xD
> 
> Immerhin müsste so keiner einen neuen Account kaufen nur um den alten Content spielen zu wollen, oder nicht?!



Ist das nicht nur beim PvP so und nicht generell?


----------



## Dietziboy (22. Juni 2009)

Joa soweit ich weiss bekommt man ab 3.2 im BG Erfahrung für bestimmte Aktionen, das kann man allerdings abschalten indem man irgendjemandem 10G gibt oder so. Wenn man jedoch Classic raiden will, ist ein Classic-Account atm die einzige Lösung.


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juni 2009)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> Joa soweit ich weiss bekommt man ab 3.2 im BG Erfahrung für bestimmte Aktionen, das kann man allerdings abschalten indem man irgendjemandem 10G gibt oder so. Wenn man jedoch Classic raiden will, ist ein Classic-Account atm die einzige Lösung.




not wurde mit blue post belegt das auch Pve keine ep mehr gibt


----------



## abe15 (22. Juni 2009)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> Joa soweit ich weiss bekommt man ab 3.2 im BG Erfahrung für bestimmte Aktionen, das kann man allerdings abschalten indem man irgendjemandem 10G gibt oder so. Wenn man jedoch Classic raiden will, ist ein Classic-Account atm die einzige Lösung.



Stimmt nicht. Der "EP-aus" Schalter, der 10g kostet, gilt für alle Ep, also auch für Instanzen und Qs! Das Leveln lässt sich zu 100% abschalten wenn man sich entscheidet, auf einer bestimmten Stufe zu bleiben.


----------



## guerrilla_spam (22. Juni 2009)

Ab 3.2 werden hoffentlich mehr Leute ein bisschen alten 60er Content rollen.


----------



## Valenzius (22. Juni 2009)

Also wär es dann möglich mitzumachen? Mich würd das nämlich auch mal interessieren^^


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juni 2009)

währt ihr allianz währe ich dabei...

wenn jemand so was auf alli seite kennt bitte melden kenne jetzt schon 2 hordengruppen und 0 alli gruppen -.-


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. Juni 2009)

hast du dir die seite hiervor durchgelesen dort ist sogar ein link für eine gruppe für die allianz  (seite 15)


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juni 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> hast du dir die seite hiervor durchgelesen dort ist sogar ein link für eine gruppe für die allianz  (seite 15)




und hättes tdu genau gelesen hättest du meinen post gesehen..


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. Juni 2009)

hm scheiße gelaufen


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juni 2009)

ich finde da unter about us nur angaben zur horde nix über allianz.....


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. Juni 2009)

War mein fehler die haben das eingestellt sry


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juni 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> War mein fehler die haben das eingestellt sry



jup leider


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juni 2009)

ja aber trotzdem wenn jemand was kennt kann er es hier ja posten interresiert bestimmt noch mehr.

wenn der threat eröffner damit einverstanden ist das dan werbung für so eine andere gruppe gemacht wird...


----------



## 11Raiden (22. Juni 2009)

Ich interessiere mich für Euer Projekt.

Im Moment habe ich einen Druiden im 60. Zirkel, den ich als Heiler und Moonkin spiele. Desweiteren favorisiere ich meinen Jäger im 50. Zirkel (Der hat glaub ich schon die Sehne für den Lila 60er-Bogen rumliegen.

Alle Klassen auf mindestens Level 48 sind vorhanden (Shami ist leider drüber weg, mit "werbt ein Freund" kann man ggf. einen neuen hochspielen).

Ich muß sagen das würde mich ziemlich stark interessieren und ich möchte mehre Klassen in Eueren Projekt einbringen (mindestens 2).

Blutelf ist wohl nicht möglich oder? Ich hätte da einen im 51. Zirkel.... aber ich glaub das geht mit dem transen wohl sowieso nicht... ^^
Egal wäre auch nicht schlimm, wenn nicht. Vielleicht mache ich mir einen neuen auf Allianzseite, wenn es erfolgreich ist und ich nicht der einzige bin, der oft und regelmäßig da ist.

Zeit ist in der Regel Abends frühestens ab 20 Uhr vorhanden (in der Regel mindestens 3 bis 4 Stunden).

Wie sieht es bei Euch mit Rollenspiel aus?

Gibt es so ein Projekt das  auf 70 ausgelegt ist? 
(mein Shami ist 70)
Ich denke da gibt es auch noch viel Content, denn man sich so unter besonderen Bedingungen bis zum High-End spielen kann...
Doch das ist nicht vorrangig sondern eine offene Frage an alle die das lesen und infos geben wollen und können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe diveres Chars auf 70+ bis maximal 76, doch leider macht mir das ewige leveln und umequippen keinen Spaß mehr...

Deswegen denke ich, das ich mich mit dem alten Ruf, den Berufen und allem gut beschäftigen könnte. *grinst* :-D


----------



## stonybony (22. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> währt ihr allianz währe ich dabei...
> 
> wenn jemand so was auf alli seite kennt bitte melden kenne jetzt schon 2 hordengruppen und 0 alli gruppen -.-



http://www.oldschool.bplaced.net 

versuch die mal.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

stonybony schrieb:


> http://www.oldschool.bplaced.net
> 
> versuch die mal.


danke das ist gut....


----------



## boonfish (23. Juni 2009)

Man kann WoW nichtmehr wie früher spielen!
Dafür wurde zuviel weggepatcht.


----------



## RazZerrR (23. Juni 2009)

Vote for Classic WoW Server und BC WoW Server!


----------



## RazZerrR (23. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Man kann WoW nichtmehr wie früher spielen!
> Dafür wurde zuviel weggepatcht.



Man könnte einen Server machen mit dem Patchstand von was weiß ich... 1.12 oder so, dann wäre es wie früher!


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Man könnte einen Server machen mit dem Patchstand von was weiß ich... 1.12 oder so, dann wäre es wie früher!


könnte man is aber ziemlich viel arbeit und illegal und blizz will es nicht machen..


----------



## RosaTauchadin (23. Juni 2009)

So wie es aussieht kommt ja jetzt eine "Ep-Sperre" mit dem neuen patch...
gilt das denn nur für die 19er Twinks oder für alle level? 
Theoretisch müsste man dann Classic ja garnicht auf einem acc alleine installieren..
Hat jmd da genauere Infos`?

(sry für OT)

EDIT: ok hat sich erledigt.. ich hätte wohl gleiche eine Seite zurückschauen sollen..


----------



## AbbadonTerrordar (23. Juni 2009)

niceday schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Freunde,
> 
> wir von Projekt 60, suchen noch Mitspieler die mit uns die alte Welt unsicher machen. Nein es handelt sich NICHT um eine Gilde, sondern um ein Projekt auf einem offiziellen EU Server! Wir wollen die 60er Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen und unser eigenes "Volk" gründen, um verschiedene 60er Sachen zu machen. Ob PVP oder PVE, wir wollen alles wie damals.
> 
> ...



Finde ich ne super Idee. Zu 60er Zeiten war wow atmosphärischer denn je.


----------



## 11Raiden (23. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> währt ihr allianz währe ich dabei...
> 
> wenn jemand so was auf alli seite kennt bitte melden kenne jetzt schon 2 hordengruppen und 0 alli gruppen -.-




Hoi,

hier der Link für Alliseite...

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=M...ion+of+the+Past

Viel Spaß damit ;-)

PS: KARU ist toll!

Ich mag die Anime-Serie ;-)


----------



## addyy09 (23. Juni 2009)

Komm auf onyxia da gibts ne 60er pvp gilde! Mein schurke is auch mit drin. Macht irre spaß...aber 60er raids kannste vergessen, ich mein mein twink soll auch level 60 bleiben und jetzt nen neuen account holen nur um mal 60er raids zu starten is auch bischen doof, dafür gib ich doch kein geld aus xD


----------



## 11Raiden (25. Juni 2009)

addyy09 schrieb:


> Komm auf onyxia da gibts ne 60er pvp gilde! Mein schurke is auch mit drin. Macht irre spaß...aber 60er raids kannste vergessen, ich mein mein twink soll auch level 60 bleiben und jetzt nen neuen account holen nur um mal 60er raids zu starten is auch bischen doof, dafür gib ich doch kein geld aus xD



Hm...so sehe ich es auc so undh ich mache erst mal eine laaange Sommerpause! XD

...wenn ich überhaupt wiederkomme, weil mit Kind, Kegel, Haus, Arbeit und Nebenberuf HP für PT ((Heilpraktikerfür Psychotherapie) mit Bestallung in Bremen habe ich mehr als genug um die Ohren...die Internetseite macht sich ja auch nicht von alleine... ^^


----------



## misteratkins (25. Juni 2009)

halte es für ne tolle idee...bin ein alter Wow fan..habe aber seit Bc dei lust am Spiel verloren..
Vielleicht bis bald im 60er kontent!


----------



## Exili (25. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> könnte man is aber ziemlich viel arbeit und illegal und blizz will es nicht machen..



das ist nich viel arbeit....
und illegal? wenn es illegal ist warum sperrt blizzard dann nicht den größ´ten P-server den es gibt (24k leute) auf dem ich auch zocke?



PS: google mal nach scapegaming


----------



## Kankru (25. Juni 2009)

Mit der Ep-Sperre könnt ihr das noch mehr umsetzen bald!
MfG


----------



## Thamann (25. Juni 2009)

In den Infos zum Patch steht nichts von einer allgemeinen lvl sperre nur

Schlachtfelder

    * Ab sofort gibt es auch Erfahrungspunkte für die Schlachtfelder!
          o Spieler erhalten nun Erfahrungspunkte als Belohung, wenn sie Ziele erreichen und Aktionen ausführen, die Ehrenpunkte im Schlachtfeld bringen (ehrenhafte Siege sind nicht eingeschlossen).

          o Spieler, die keine Erfahrungspunkte durch PvP sammeln möchten, sollten sich an Behsten in Sturmwind oder Slahtz in Orgrimmar wenden - beide befinden sich in der Nähe der Kampfmeister der jeweiligen Stadt - und das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten gegen eine Unkostengebühr von 10 Gold abstellen lassen.


----------



## Elito (25. Juni 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> In den Infos zum Patch steht nichts von einer allgemeinen lvl sperre nur
> 
> Schlachtfelder
> 
> ...



les mal weiter
da steht das man, wenn man die sperre aktiviert hat, KEINERLEI erfahrungspunkte in KEINSTER weise bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yamdin (25. Juni 2009)

was ich nicht ganz verstehe , warum zurück zum alten und nicht auf zu neuem ?

Man könnte auch genauso gut ein projekt Wotl machen , pvp ausserhalb betreiben kann man auch mit wotl .
Tut euch zusammen und belagert mal eine hauptstadt 24 stunden lang , das wäre doch mal ein projekt neu und würde ssicherlich viel achtung bringen . Die guten Alten Zeiten werden oft verklärt und es entwickeln sich geschichten darum und jeder wäre gerne dabei gewesen . Macht doch ein projekt wo sich die nächste Spielergeneration noch davon erzählt wo die nächste Spielergeneration gerne dabei gewesen wäre . Solches meine ich wäre reizvoll und würde auch so manchen spieler zum mitmachen einladen .


nur so ein Gedanke


----------



## xerkxes (25. Juni 2009)

Yamdin schrieb:


> was ich nicht ganz verstehe , warum zurück zum alten und nicht auf zu neuem ?
> 
> Man könnte auch genauso gut ein projekt Wotl machen , pvp ausserhalb betreiben kann man auch mit wotl .
> Tut euch zusammen und belagert mal eine hauptstadt 24 stunden lang , das wäre doch mal ein projekt neu und würde ssicherlich viel achtung bringen . Die guten Alten Zeiten werden oft verklärt und es entwickeln sich geschichten darum und jeder wäre gerne dabei gewesen . Macht doch ein projekt wo sich die nächste Spielergeneration noch davon erzählt wo die nächste Spielergeneration gerne dabei gewesen wäre . Solches meine ich wäre reizvoll und würde auch so manchen spieler zum mitmachen einladen .
> ...



Für sowas finden sich in Wotlk wohl zu wenig Leute, weils dafür keine Epixx gibt. Beim Projekt 60 gibts die wenigstens ;-)


----------

